# Biken im Hamburger Westen in den Blankeneser Elbhängen



## rhnordpool (3. September 2013)

Im Hamburger Westen, an den Elbhängen zwischen den Hamburger Vororten Blankenese und Rissen gibts ein kleines, durchaus abwechslungsreiches Revier, das von relativ langen Asphaltanstiegen, knackigen Rampen und Brennnesseltrails mehr bietet, als man von Hamburg erwartet. Viel kleiner als die Harburger Berge, aber gut für Touren zwischen 20 und 30 km (ohne Anfahrtstrecke) und mit 400 bis 700 hm auch gut geeignet für CC-Cracks oder Alpencrossaspiranten.
Und (nicht nur) für Hamburgtouristen auch mit Sightseeingfaktor, Stranderlebnis und Gastronomie kombinierbar. Wo kann man schon beim Biken große Pötte vorbeischippern sehen oder bei ner Radlerhalbe das Getümmel an feinsten Sandstränden erleben. 
Nur für die Downhillfraktion ist eher wenig zu holen - und das auch noch ziemlich erosionsgefährdet.
Das zum Revier. 
Zu uns: Wir sind aktuell eine kleine Gruppe recht aktiver, eher tourenorientierter Biker aus der näheren Umgebung, die früher allein im Revier unterwegs waren und seit ca. 2 Monaten durch einen anderen Thread (Titel: Biker im Raum Pinneberg gesucht) zueinander gefunden haben. Das gemeinsame Fahren macht uns Spaß, wir nehmen jederzeit gern Interessierte mit. Ziel des neuen Threads ist es, neue Mitfahrer zu gewinnen, um 1-2 mal wöchentlich in kleiner Gruppe (2-3 Fahrer) und zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten (auch während der Woche) zu fahren, statt stur immer wieder die gleiche Trainingsrunde abzukurbeln. Hat uns die letzten Monate viel Spaß gemacht, Ausflüge in die Harburger Berge (HaBe) waren auch schon drin und kann gern so weitergehen.

Die nächsten geplanten Termine sind Donnerstag, 5.9.2013, um 9:30 am Parkplatz "Rissener Kieskuhle" (so in Google Maps suchen). Am 8.9.2013 steht ne Tagestour in den HaBe an.

Also an alle vereinsamten Hamburger Westend-Singlebiker, bikeaffine Hamburgtouristen, neugierige Hardtail-Strandwegcruiser, ambitionierte Bikeanfänger, wir freuen uns, neue Gesichter bei unseren Touren begrüßen zu dürfen.


----------



## Bigdaddy0815 (4. September 2013)

Hi @ all
Ich bin definitiv am Do 05.09 um 9:30 dabei 
Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snarf55 (4. September 2013)

Moin!

Bin grad drauf und dran mir mein erstes MTB zuzulegen. Wenns denn endlich da ist komm ich gern mal mit. Bin bislang nur mim RR unterwegs und kenn mich also in der "anderen" Welt nicht so aus...

Sportliche Grüße aus Altona!


----------



## rhnordpool (4. September 2013)

@snarf55: Denn mach man tau und meld dich, wenns soweit ist.
Dann werden wir mal dafür sorgen, daß das RR im Keller verstaubt
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## snarf55 (4. September 2013)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> @_snarf55_: Denn mach man tau und meld dich, wenns soweit ist.
> Dann werden wir mal dafür sorgen, daß das RR im Keller verstaubt
> Gruß
> Rainer



"We will see!" sacht der Engländer

Lieferzeit für derzeitiges Wunschmodell beträgt ca 2 Wochen...


----------



## Bigdaddy0815 (4. September 2013)

@snarf55
Gute Idee !! Aber ob du als RR dann mit soviel frischer Waldluft in den Lungen umgehen kannst ?? 
Ne mal im ernst, würde uns freuen !! 
Was soll es denn für ein MTB werden ?? 
Gruß Martin


----------



## snarf55 (4. September 2013)

Bigdaddy0815 schrieb:


> @_snarf55_
> Gute Idee !! Aber ob du als RR dann mit soviel frischer Waldluft in den Lungen umgehen kannst ??



Bin starker Raucher, da haut mich so schnell nix um



> Was soll es denn für ein MTB werden ??


Hab mich auf das Root Miller aus dem Hause Rose eingeschossen...


----------



## rhnordpool (4. September 2013)

Bigdaddy0815 schrieb:


> @_snarf55_
> Gute Idee !! Aber ob du als RR dann mit soviel frischer Waldluft in den Lungen umgehen kannst ??
> Ne mal im ernst, würde uns freuen !!
> Was soll es denn für ein MTB werden ??
> Gruß Martin



Wollte auch schon auf das Risiko von Entzugsproblemen eingehen.
wir sollten auf jeden Fall etwas Asphalt mit einplanen und bloß keine stellen, wo man die Kiste tragen muß


----------



## Portiman (4. September 2013)

Moin moin. Ich stoße ebenfalls gern demnächst dazu. Hab echt Lust!!! Am 05.09. Kann ich allerdings nicht. Oder ist das ein Feiertag??? Ich bin allerdings dieses Jahr kaum auf dem Drahtesel gewesen, eben weil ich zur Zeit immer allein los müsste... deswegen habe ich etwas Respekt vor Gruppen, deren Kondition womöglich um einiges besser ist. Letztes Jahr war das noch wesentlich besser und selbst Harztouren einschließlich Brocken waren kein Problem. Dieses Jahr bislang 2 mal in den HaBe gewesen mit anschließender Sauerstoffzelt-Kur. Grins... Wie fit seid ihr denn? 

Grüße aus Altona.
Michael

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## thomas hh (4. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin am 5.9. auch dabei.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## rhnordpool (4. September 2013)

@All:
Bin jetzt aber doch etwas überrascht. Pinneberg scheint nicht so die große Attraktion im Westen zu sein. Kaum wechseln wir den Thread, schon regt sich was. Find ich gut.

Also an alle Interessenten: 
Ich bin schon länger dabei, schaffs aber auch nicht regelmäßig zu trainieren. Und bin mit 62 in Gefahr, die rote Laterne zu sein (Uphill). Meine Hausrunde sind so 45 km in 2,5 Stunden (davon gut 20 im eigentlichen Revier) mit ca. 500 hm (+/- 150 hm je nach Laune), in den Alpen so 1000-1500 hm. Für Harzkenner: Vor 2 Jahren bin ich Braunlage-Wurmberg-Brocken-Schierke mal gefahren.

Ansonsten haben wir in jeder Altersgruppe ab 20+ einen Vertreter - von Anfängern bis ehemaligem CC-Bundesligafahrer. Denke, wenn sich noch einige hier melden, daß wir die Basis für mehrere kleine Gruppen, die zueinander passen, hinbekommen. 
Momentan fahr ich viel vorneweg, da ich das Revier recht gut kenne. Das wird sich bald erledigen, denke ich.
Aktuell sind wir ne lose Spaß-am-Fahren Gruppe, bei der Trainingseffekte gern mitgenommen, aber nicht krampfhaft angepeilt werden. 
 @Thomas: Parkplatz Rissener Kieskuhle ist klar, wo das ist??

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bigdaddy0815 (4. September 2013)

[email protected] 
Ich zum Beispiel bin 46 Jahre Alt und dieses Jahr erst im August mit dem MTB angefangen. 
Ich bin Super Nett aufgenommen worden, mir wurde alles bis ins kleinste erklärt und es wurde immer auf mich Rücksicht genommen !! 
Und trotzdem hat es immer für alle ausreichend Höhenmeter und Spaßige Auf und Abfahrten gegeben !! 
Und ich merke für mich wie ich Sicherer werde und mir mehr Zutraue !! 
Also wer Lust hat !! Nicht Abhalten lassen !! 

P.s. Wir sind Schichtgänger und Selbständige deswegen auch Zeitlich immer Unterschiedliche Termine !! Eben auch in der Woche Vormittags !! 

Cu Martin


----------



## peterbe (4. September 2013)

Wehrte Nutzer der Blankeneser Elbhänge-Trails, wir fahren seit Jahren auch in diesem tollen Revier und freuen uns immer wieder, andere und neue Biker dort zu treffen. Doch es gibt dort einen Haken: Die Elbhänge sind von verschiedensten und vielfältigen Freizeitsuchenden frequentiert. Wir haben in den letzten Jahren des öfteren Gespräche und Diskussionen, aber auch Streits mit anderen Freizeitnutzern gehabt und bemühen uns beim Fahren auf den Elbhängen, die Hauptzeiten der Spaziergänger (Wochenende Nachmittags, Sonntags auch Mittags) zu meiden oder in nur sehr kleinen Gruppen zu fahren, in größeren Gruppen sind meist Konflikte mit Spazierenden vorprogrammiert - und den Erholungswunsch der Spaziergänger zu respektieren. Damit sind wir immer gut gefahren und alle Freizeitnutzer haben sich untereinander entspannt gegrüßt. 
Gute Erfahrungen haben wir in den Abendstunden gemacht und bei Nightrides, weil wir dann dort alleine sind, von wenigen Hundebesitzern abgesehen.
Was allerdings mit Ausnahme der tolerierten DH-Strecken in der Rissener Kiesgrube garnicht toleriert wird, sind Basteleien im Wald. Die werden prompt wieder kaputt gemacht und meist folgen danach Sträucher auf den Wegen. Und ich finde zu recht, da die meisten kleineren Trails in den Elbhängen stark zur Errosion neigen und viele Basteleien die Hänge langfristig kaputt machen.
Denkt dran, damit wir noch lange gemeinsam dieses tolle Bike-Revier nutzen können!

Ansonsten: euch viel Spaß in den Elbhängen und eine Chillout-Tipp nach dem Ride: Kajüte 12 in Blankenese: kaltes Bier mit feinstem Elbblick - Grüße, Peter


----------



## Bigdaddy0815 (4. September 2013)

@peterbe
Danke für den Hinweis,
Die wenigen Male die ich mit den Anderen oder ich allein Gefahren bin, hatten wir nie Probleme gehabt, sondern nur freundliche Grüsse ausgetauscht.
Da waren wir zu Dritt und Vormittags Unterwegs ! 

Vielleicht hat Rainer ja noch andere Erfahrungen gemacht ???

Gruß Martin

Euch auch viel Spass, denn es ist wirklich ein schönes Gebiet


----------



## rhnordpool (4. September 2013)

peterbe schrieb:


> Wehrte Nutzer der Blankeneser Elbhänge-Trails, wir fahren seit Jahren auch in diesem tollen Revier und freuen uns immer wieder, andere und neue Biker dort zu treffen. Doch es gibt dort einen Haken: Die Elbhänge sind von verschiedensten und vielfältigen Freizeitsuchenden frequentiert. Wir haben in den letzten Jahren des öfteren Gespräche und Diskussionen, aber auch Streits mit anderen Freizeitnutzern gehabt und bemühen uns beim Fahren auf den Elbhängen, die Hauptzeiten der Spaziergänger (Wochenende Nachmittags, Sonntags auch Mittags) zu meiden oder in nur sehr kleinen Gruppen zu fahren, in größeren Gruppen sind meist Konflikte mit Spazierenden vorprogrammiert - und den Erholungswunsch der Spaziergänger zu respektieren. Damit sind wir immer gut gefahren und alle Freizeitnutzer haben sich untereinander entspannt gegrüßt.
> Gute Erfahrungen haben wir in den Abendstunden gemacht und bei Nightrides, weil wir dann dort alleine sind, von wenigen Hundebesitzern abgesehen.
> Was allerdings mit Ausnahme der tolerierten DH-Strecken in der Rissener Kiesgrube garnicht toleriert wird, sind Basteleien im Wald. Die werden prompt wieder kaputt gemacht und meist folgen danach Sträucher auf den Wegen. Und ich finde zu recht, da die meisten kleineren Trails in den Elbhängen stark zur Errosion neigen und viele Basteleien die Hänge langfristig kaputt machen.
> Denkt dran, damit wir noch lange gemeinsam dieses tolle Bike-Revier nutzen können!
> ...



Danke für die guten Ratschläge. Macht Euch keine Sorgen, wir kennen das Problem. Andeutungen dazu habe ich auch - vielleicht etwas indirekt - in meiner Threaderöffnung gemacht.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal - bin zwar schon lange nicht mehr nachts gefahren, hab aber gerade ne passende Lampe angeschafft.


----------



## thomas hh (4. September 2013)

Rissener Kieskuhle ist laut googlemaps die frisbee area richtig?
Dann finde ich dorthin.

Ich habe Anfang des Jahres meine Lust am Radfahren wiederendeckt.
Bin dieses Jahr auch viel im Flachland gefahren, aber ohne Trainingsprogramm
oder sowas sondern just for fun.Und immer allein.
Die wenigen Anstiege die ich bisher fuhr haben mir ordentlich zugesetzt.
Also mal sehen was am Elbhang geht.


Thomas


----------



## rhnordpool (4. September 2013)

@Thomas: Exakt. Auf der B431 passierst Du rechter Hand den Gartenmarkt Gudewer. Nach Ampel-Kreuzung die erste Linksabbiegerspur führt dich in die stichstrasse nach Süden. am Ende ist der Parkplatz (auf Satellitenbild gut zu sehen).

bis morgen früh denn.

Gruß
Rainer
PS. Für alle fälle meine Handynummer: 0173-6148700


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Portiman (4. September 2013)

Das klingt alles ganz toll. Leider bin ich aber weder Schichtarbeiter, noch Selbstständig, so dass ich vorwiegend nur am WE fahren kann oder am frühen Abend ab frühestens 17 Uhr, solange es noch hell ist...
Da wir aber hier schon eine so belebte Runde haben, würde ich mich gern auch über Neu- und Wiedereinsteiger freuen, die Lust haben mal am WE in den HaBe zu fahren. 1 oder 2 Touren und die Kondition ist auch wieder da...

Grüße aus Altona,
Michael

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## rhnordpool (4. September 2013)

@Portiman: Cool bleiben.
1. HaBe steht bei uns auch regelmäßig auf dem Programm. Schätze, da wird bald Konkretes kommen. 8.9. ist geplant. Kann selber wohl nicht, aber Gonzo und Spezi Buxtehuder planen was.
2. Gonzo und ich sind oft Samstags in HaWe (Hambuger Westen) unterwegs, meist nachmittags. Uhrzeit variiert und kann angepaßt werden, Entscheidung bei mir meist sehr kurzfristig.

Sollte sich die Gruppe vergrößern, werden sich sicher noch andere Termine ergeben.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Portiman (4. September 2013)

Sehr schön. Sobald ich zeitlich kann, bin ich auf jeden Fall sehr gern dabei! Ich freu mich. 
Grüße,
Michael 

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (4. September 2013)

Moin,
sehr schön das dieser Thread so erfolgreich startet...!!! Ich würde mich sehr freuen auch mal ein paar neue Leute dabei zu haben, wir sollten bloß aufpassen das wir an den Elbhängen nicht zu viele werden (max.4 Biker). Aber ich denke das wird sich durch die verschiedenen Arbeitzeiten so oder so von selbst regeln.
Ich werde den Termin am 08.09. mit Buxtehuder nochmal genauer abstimmen (Treffpunkt, Uhrzeit usw.) und dann hier mitteilen.  @Rainer
Leider kann ich morgen nicht dabei sein . Aber so ist das wenn man mal normal arbeitet. Ich denke das ich aber ab der nächsten Woche wieder verstärkt in der Woche unterwegs sein werde.


----------



## rhnordpool (5. September 2013)

Prima Runde heute.
Traumwetter, 2 agressive (kleine) Hunde verjagt, mit einem Freundschaft geschlossen, einen für Frauchen wieder eingefangen (Frauchen: Wir üben noch), eine umgestürzte Baumkrone an unübersichtlicher Stelle noch rechtzeitig gesehen, genauso wie eine bewußte Verblockung mit Ästen auf engem Trail bergab, die meisten langen Asphalt"berge" bergauf gefahren und Martin um weitere 100 hm gesteigert. Thomas ist hoffentlich auch gut in Barmbek angekommen und dürfte damit insgesamt so auf 60 km gekommen sein.
Also auf ein Nächstes.
Allen ein schönes Wochenende. Ab Montag solls ja wohl sehr viel kälter werden.


----------



## Bigdaddy0815 (5. September 2013)

Hallo,
Ja war wirklich ne tolle Runde mit Euch heute !! 
Freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour 

Wünsche euch viel Spass in den HaBe's
Kommt heile wieder

Gruß Martin


----------



## thomas hh (6. September 2013)

Ja ich bin gut nach Haus gekommen.

War eine schöne tour, hat Spass gemacht.
Die Berge gingen besser als erwartet, dank an rhnordpool für die Ratschläge.
Ich bin gerne mal wieder dabei.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (6. September 2013)

Moin, 
am Sonntag wird es gegen 11 Uhr von der Kärntner Hütte losgehen. Zur Zeit sind wir noch zu zweit. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust und Zeit...


----------



## rhnordpool (6. September 2013)

Lust hätte ich, aber wird nicht klappen.
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## PeteRich (6. September 2013)

MOIN MOIN Leute!

Ich wohne in Pinneberg und hätte auch bock mal mit ein paar Leuten durchzustarten. Habe noch ein zwei Kumpels, die vielleicht auch dabei wären...
War schon im Volkspark, Harburger Berge und am Elbhang unterwegs..
Wann plant ihr denn den nächsten Ritt?
Bin eher Anfänger, aber für alles zu haben.

Bis dann und LG!

Christopher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b-r-you-know (6. September 2013)

Moin,

ich würde mich gerne anschließen falls noch Plätze frei sind 

Beste Grüße
Dominik



Gonzo_16_0 schrieb:


> Moin,
> am Sonntag wird es gegen 11 Uhr von der Kärntner Hütte losgehen. Zur Zeit sind wir noch zu zweit. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust und Zeit...


----------



## rhnordpool (6. September 2013)

@PeteRich:
Irgendwas geht sicher nächste Woche. Ich muß aber bisschen nach Arbeitssituation während der Woche (selbständig im Homeoffice) und Familie (Samstag) schielen und entscheide mich meist sehr kurzfristig - kann mich aber oft auch bei konkreten wünschen anpassen.
Also mach gern mal 1-2 Vorschläge, wanns Dir am besten paßt.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (7. September 2013)

@b-r-you-know
Kein Problem... Ich freu mich !!!


----------



## PeteRich (7. September 2013)

Wer ist denn morgen an der Kärntner Hütte dabei?
Ich wäre dann um elf da, wenn ein paar Leute zusammenkommen...
PS ich bin aber nicht der übertriebene Kilometerreißer.

Macht mal bitte Meldung, wer noch dabei ist!!

Danke und ein schönes Wochenende!

Gruß Christopher


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (7. September 2013)

Wenn ich richtig zähle sind wir zu viert. Evtl wollten von Björn aus noch zwei mitkommen, dann wären es sechs...


----------



## PeteRich (7. September 2013)

Na das hört sich doch gut an...
Wenn es morgen nicht in Stöhmen regnet bin ich auch auf jeden Fall dabei.
Bringe noch einen Kumpel mit.
Dann wird das schon lustig.

Bis dann!


----------



## Buxtehuder (7. September 2013)

Soll das Regnen ?  Dann wirds wenigstens schön Matschig


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (7. September 2013)

Erhöht den Schwierigkeitsgrad...


----------



## Buxtehuder (7. September 2013)

Gonzo_16_0 schrieb:


> Erhöht den Schwierigkeitsgrad...



Ich finde "Anfänger" schon recht schwierig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (7. September 2013)

Das wird schon... Schön matschig


----------



## b-r-you-know (7. September 2013)

Moin,

Nach wie vor 11Uhr der Plan? Wie lange wollt ihr fahren?

Falls ja, fahre einen grauen Golf und ein LV901. 

Für Regen gibt's eh ne Jacke 

Schöne Grüße
Dominik


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (7. September 2013)

Richtig, um 11 an der Kärntner Hütte...  Der Regen macht es erst spannend


----------



## Alex476 (8. September 2013)

Moin,
kann ich mich da ganz kurz entschlossen noch anschliessen?
Wie erkenne ich euch 

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (8. September 2013)

Kein Problem... Treffpunkt steht ja oben.


----------



## Alex476 (8. September 2013)

Ok...11 an der Hütte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewichtheber (8. September 2013)

Moin,
wer eine schöne neue bike.24 Trinkflasche in den HaBes findet..die habe ich dort gestern verloren 
Hatte sie gerade einmal benutzt, spült sie ordentlich aus und verwendet sie weiter, Wegwerfen wäre aus ökologischer Sicht sinnfrei.
Gruß


----------



## PeteRich (9. September 2013)

Moin moin,

na das war doch eine schöne Tour!
Hat Spaß gemacht.

Vielen Dank nochmal für die gute Führung Alex!!

Bis zum nächsten Mal!!

LG Christopher


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (9. September 2013)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen.
Vielen Dank an Alex !!!


----------



## Alex476 (9. September 2013)

Moin,

kein Thema...gern
Hat Spaß gemacht...nächste Tour bin ich wieder dabei


----------



## KATZenfreund (10. September 2013)

Hi Leuz,

ich melde mich mall hier auf die Anwerbung von rhnordpool gemeldet...

Hatte den 21.09. 13:30 als einen Teilnahmetag von mir favorisiert...

Bis dann?! 
dabei isses egal ob Rissen oder HaBes...

Grüße Rainer ausm Osten


----------



## rhnordpool (10. September 2013)

@KATZenfreund: Willkommen. 21.9. steht einstweilen als Termin bei mir.

Aktuell schiele ich etwas aufs weitere Wetter diese Woche. wollte erst Mittwoch wider mal los, sieht aber aktuell so aus, als würde der Donnerstag Nachmittag (12.9) etwas trockener werden. 
Stelle daher ne Runde im HaWe Treffunkt Parkplatz Rissener Kieskuhle so ab 16:00 Uhr (+/- eine Stunde) in den Raum.

Darüberhinaus auch den Samstag, 13:30. Entscheidung meinerseits aber wie üblich erst kurzfristig am Samstagmorgen.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## KATZenfreund (10. September 2013)

Ist es in Ordnung, wenn ich dazu auch andere Biker einlade? Denke doch und habe gleichmal den Ollo mit einbezogen. Ob der kann und kommt ist aber offen...

See you on trail!


----------



## rhnordpool (10. September 2013)

@KATZenfreund: Bei HaBe-Terminen kein Problem.
Im Hamburger Westen sollten wir schauen, daß die Gruppe nicht zu groß wrd (max. 4 Leute). Z.Not die Gruppe teilen.


----------



## NoFunAtAll (10. September 2013)

Hallo,
bin derzeit verletzt. Wenn ich wieder genesen bin, schließe ich mich euch auch mal an.!


----------



## KATZenfreund (10. September 2013)

Schnelle Besserung! Was issn kaputt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (10. September 2013)

Auch von mir gute Besserung.


----------



## rhnordpool (11. September 2013)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> ...sieht aber aktuell so aus, als würde der Donnerstag Nachmittag (12.9) etwas trockener werden.
> Stelle daher ne Runde im HaWe Treffunkt Parkplatz Rissener Kieskuhle so ab 16:00 Uhr (+/- eine Stunde) in den Raum.....



Termin steht bei mir. Wer Lust hat, bitte spätestens bis morgen 14:00 melden.


----------



## fantastixx (11. September 2013)

PeteRich schrieb:


> MOIN MOIN Leute!
> 
> Ich wohne in Pinneberg und hätte auch bock mal mit ein paar Leuten durchzustarten. Habe noch ein zwei Kumpels, die vielleicht auch dabei wären...
> War schon im Volkspark, Harburger Berge und am Elbhang unterwegs..
> ...


 

hach noch ein Pinneberger 
Ich habe ursprünglich den "Pinneberger-Thread" (Vorgänger von diesem hier) erstellt und komme nun schon gar nicht mehr mit dem Lesen oder gar Planen hinterher lach...

Ich war einmal mit Gonzo unterwegs und bin dann krankheitsbedingt einige Wochen ausgefallen... Kondition nun wieder bei Null 
Ansonsten fahre ich öfter mal mit einer größeren wechselnden Gruppe in den HaBe oder auch in Bergedorf/Boberg... Boberger-Dünen z.B. kann man auch toll fahren, aber angesichts des Anfahrtsweges würde ich (sofern man nur zum MTB hinfährt) doch die HaBe vorziehen.
Rissen/Blankenese muss ich mir nun auch endlich mal anschauen, ist ja fast ums Eck


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (12. September 2013)

Moin, bin ab 16:00 dabei...


----------



## rhnordpool (12. September 2013)

@Gonzo: alles klar.
Hoffentlich meldet sich noch ein Anfänger, damits nicht so anstrengend für mich wird


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (12. September 2013)

Also ich würde mich jetzt nicht als Profi bezeichnen.


----------



## PeteRich (12. September 2013)

Ach du hast das ganze gestartet...
Na das ist doch schön.
Man muß ja auch nich immer so weit fahren.  Volkspark geht ja auch ganz gut und wenn man echt keine Zeit hat, kann man ja auch im Esinger Wohld Richtung Tornesch `ne schnelle Runde drehen.
Ich bin leider heute nicht dabei, weil ich immernoch bei der Arbeit sitze. Aber am Wochenende hätte ich auch Zeit mal wieder loszulegen.
Wer auch immer Lust hat...?

LG Christoper


----------



## Bigdaddy0815 (12. September 2013)

Hallo,
Kann leider nicht dabeisein ( Nachtschicht und echt Stressige Tage ) Sorry !!
Aber gibt es hier noch ein paar Anfänger die auch mal Lust hätten in den HaBe's oder Elbhängen zu Fahren ?? 
Damit ich nicht immer allein den Bremser machen muss !! 

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## rhnordpool (12. September 2013)

Also ich melde mal vorsichtig den Samstag an. Endgültige Klarheit aber wie meistens bei mir erst Freitagabend.
Könnte diesmal sogar schon am frühen Vormittag klappen, sonst wie üblich ab 13:30.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (12. September 2013)

Ich kann leider nicht...
Mal wieder ein volles WE !!!


----------



## fantastixx (13. September 2013)

bin gerade zurück aus den HaBe... hatte heut meinen ersten "Night-Ride"  herrlich diese Stille bei Dunkelheit im Wald. Wäre das auch mal was für euch?

13.30 passt bei mir leider auch nicht...


----------



## simmons1984 (13. September 2013)

moin leute ich wäre am WE(samstag) auch dabei !


----------



## rhnordpool (13. September 2013)

An die Freunde der westlichen Hamburger Elbhänge, Nightrider und insbesondere Liebhaber schnelleren Tempos:
Bei unserer Tour gestern durften wir im Bereich Waseberg 2 oberschenkeldicke Bäume aus dem Weg räumen, die quer über 2 "normalen" Wegen lagen (also nicht auf irgendwelchen "wilden" Trails. Kann Zufall sein (es gab ja vor einer Woche schon mal einen solchen Fall, wo wohl ein Sturmschaden die Ursache war), komisch nur, daß da gerade Profis in der Gegend landschaftspflegerisch zugange waren und mit ihrem Minibagger teilweise tolle "Eindrücke" hinterliessen. 
Also bitte aufpassen - gerade an unübersichtlichen Stellen und wenns dunkel wird.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## rhnordpool (13. September 2013)

Hallo nochmal.
Sieht so aus, als würd es bei mir morgen sehr eng werden.
Schaffe es jedenfalls heute nicht mehr, feste Zusage zum Termin morgen zu geben.

Für den Fall, daß es doch noch klappt, werde ich morgen so um 12:00 nochmal mit konkreter Zeit und Treffpunkt durchkommen. Sorry Simmons.


----------



## simmons1984 (13. September 2013)

ich werde morgen in blankenese ne runde drehen wenn das wetter einigermaßen ist, wer mit will gerne bescheid sagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (15. September 2013)

Moin, 
Wollte gerne morgen mit Björn ne Runde in den HaBe drehen. Wir dachten das wir so gegen 9:30 - 10:00 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte starten losfahren werden...  Hat jemand Zeit und Lust?


----------



## Buxtehuder (16. September 2013)

Ich bin raus...


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (16. September 2013)

Schade, dann bin ich auch raus.. :-(


----------



## Olli Pe (19. September 2013)

Moin Moin!

...ich wollte mich auch mal wieder melden - nicht, dass hier ein schlechtes Licht auf mich fällt ;-) Natürlich habe ich in den letzten Wochen diesen Thread, als auch den Vorgänger aufmerksam verfolgt. 
Logisch würde ich auch gern mal wieder ´ne Runde mit euch drehen und uns ein bißchen austauschen - es geht ja nicht immer nur ums Training, sondern hauptsächlich um den Fun-Faktor.
Aber ihr Freelancer und Nachtarbeiter macht es mir nicht einfach - zu euren Treffen ist der Wald schön leer und ich hänge dabei am PC im 5. Stock in der City Süd fest...
Vielleicht habe ich ja mal im Herbst Glück, um mich mal wieder einzuklinken...

Klasse, wie ihr das hier im Griff habt und ne kleine überschaubare Community im HH-Westen aufbaut! Macht weiter so! 

 @Rainer: übertreib mal nicht so mit "Bundesliga" und so - werd ganz rot dabei ;-)

Ich bleib´ dran! 

Olli


----------



## rhnordpool (20. September 2013)

@_Olli_: Freu mich, daß Du Dich auch mal wieder gemeldet hast.
Gibt ja jetzt doch einige, die gern mal in kleiner Gruppe fahren - HaBe oder HaWe (Hamburger Westen). Und zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten.
Da sich bisher auch noch keine Termine rauskristallisierten, die man so als ständigen Treff wöchentlich anbieten kann (bis auf "meinen" Samstag 13:30 Termin. Aber ich kann auch nicht immer), kann ich nur allen Interessierten raten: Bitte konkrete Terminwünsche einstellen und regelmäßig mal in den Thread reinschauen.
In den letzten 10 Tagen wars ja etwas ruhig (nehme an, daß einige auch ihre erste "Schlechtwetter-jetzt-kommt-der-graue-Herbst-Depression" auskurieren mußten). Wollte daher meinen Samstagstermin mal wieder in den Raum stellen (ab 13:30 am Parkplatz Rissener Kieskuhle). Wie üblich bin ich etwas flexibel bzgl. Treff- und Zeitpunkt. Also bitte melden, wer (schon wieder) Lust hat . Wird bei mir eher gemütlich werden, da ich die letzte Woche auch nicht gefahren bin. In meinem Alter schlägt das leider gleich auf die Kondition durch.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## KATZenfreund (20. September 2013)

Bin dabei. Wo ist mir wegen fehlender Ortskenntnis egal. Brauche allerdings eine Wegbeschreibung, oder es holt mich jemand von der Bahn ab...?


----------



## rhnordpool (20. September 2013)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Bin dabei. Wo ist mir wegen fehlender Ortskenntnis egal. Brauche allerdings eine Wegbeschreibung, oder es holt mich jemand von der Bahn ab...?




Bei mir geht definitiv nur HaWe, aber bzgl. genauer Uhrzeit bin ich etwas flexibel. Ich warte noch bis heute Abend die Resonanz ab und melde mich dann mit "finalem" Vorschlag. Aber 13:30 ist recht realistisch.
Treffpunkt kann noch variieren. Wenn Du mit der Bahn (S1) kommst, kann ich Dich in Sülldorf abholen und mit Dir dann zum eigentlichen Treffpunkt fahren. Ist nicht weit von dort. Aber bitte check den Thread morgen Vormittag nochmal.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## KATZenfreund (20. September 2013)

Ok, mache ich!

Bis morgen also.


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (20. September 2013)

Bin auch dabei...


----------



## simmons1984 (20. September 2013)

wo wolt ihr euch denn treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (20. September 2013)

@Simmons: 
So wie es aussieht, steht der Termin 13:30. 

Kommst du mit Bike, Auto oder Bahn?

Mit Bike oder Auto: 
Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz Rissener Kieskuhle
(genau so googeln, dann findest Du es).
Auf B431 Richtung Wedel. Nach Gartencenter Gudewer (auf der rechten Seite in Fahrtrichtung) und nach Ampelkreuzung die erste Linksabbiegerspur führt in die Stichstrasse zum Parkplatz.

Mit S1:
Da Katzenfreund mit der S-Bahn kommt, ist von mir angedacht, ihn vorher am Bahnhof Sülldorf abzuholen. Sind von da wenige Minuten zum eigentlichen Treffpunkt.
Ich werde spätestens morgen früh nochmal Bescheid geben, wie´s bei mir genau aussieht, denke aber, das nichts dazwischen kommt.

Felix (Gonzo) ist ja auch dabei und kennt die Gegend, also steht der Termin auf jeden Fall (Felix fährt auch bei feuchterem Wetter).

Bis morgen denn.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (20. September 2013)

Das werden wir schon gebacken bekommen... 
Egal ob Regen, Hagel oder Sturm ;-)


----------



## rhnordpool (20. September 2013)

Also jetzt auch nochmal von mir:
Termin steht.
Ich werde so ab ca. 13:20 Uhr an der S-Bahn Station Sülldorf an der Ampelkreuzung warten. Älterer Herr, schwarzer Hut, blauer Rucksack, weißes Bergamont Fully.

Falls noch jemand absagen muß, bitte SMS an 0173 6148700.
Das Leben ist zu kurz, um es mit unnötigem Warten zu vertrödeln.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Olli Pe (20. September 2013)

Ich werd mal gucken, ob ich´s schaffe.
Und von den Kids freibekomme ;-)

Wenn ich zu spät komme, dann werde ich die Herde schon finden ;-))

Schon mal allen ein nettes w.e.!

Olli


----------



## rhnordpool (20. September 2013)

@Olli Pe: Wird mir zwar schwer fallen, aber werde versuchen, morgen etwas langsamer zu fahren. Dann wirds schon klappen mit dem finden 
Bis bald.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## mhyn75 (21. September 2013)

Hallo,
wenn es den Gruppengrößenrahmen nicht sprengt, würde ich mich gerne anschliessen. Ich kenne mich an den Elbhängen einigermassen aus und finde es manchmal öde, dort immer  nur alleine rumzutouren. Ausserdem bin Freund einer enspannten Fahrweise; hoffe also, niemanden ggf. auszubremsen.


----------



## KATZenfreund (21. September 2013)

Wenn der Fahrplan stimmt, werde ich ca. 13:10 in Sülldorf anlanden.

Bis denne, freu mich!

Rainer


----------



## Bigdaddy0815 (21. September 2013)

Sorry ich bin leider Raus 
Muss Arbeiten !!  aber für die nächste Woche sieht's gut aus !! Und wie steht's so bei Euch ?? Wünsche euch für heute viel Spass 
Gruß Martin


----------



## rhnordpool (21. September 2013)

@mhyn75: Bist herzlich eingeladen. Wenn alle kommen, siehts nach 2 Gruppen aus. Oder wir sagen den Hundebesitzern: Besser alle auf einmal, als alle Nase lang einer. Dann ist der Spuk schneller vorbei  @Katz: Danke. Werde versuchen, pünktlich zu sein. Zur Not bitte ein paar Minuten warten.

Bis nachher.
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simmons1984 (21. September 2013)

moin bin noch nicht sicher obs klappt heute hab um 16 Uhr einen Termin... wenn ich komme komme ich pünktlich ihr braucht also nicht warten vielleicht bis später


----------



## KATZenfreund (21. September 2013)

@rhnordpool:
Hab ja meine Fanes dabei, da werde ich sie eben ein wenig mit den Augen vernaschen... 
;-)


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (21. September 2013)

So wieder zu Hause...

Eine sehr schöne Tour mit einen schönen Route. Danke @mhyn75 !!!
Und wir haben sogar zufällig einen Olli im Wald gefunden 

Freu mich auf die nächste Tour.

Gruß
Felix


----------



## KATZenfreund (21. September 2013)

Spaß hat es gemacht!
Zwar war ich konditionell doch der letzte, aber kneifen gilt nicht! Auch ich komme wieder!

Schönen Abend noch,

Rainer aus Rahlstedt


----------



## b-r-you-know (21. September 2013)

Ist morgen jemande in den HaBe?

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (21. September 2013)

Ich schaffe es leider nicht. Aber evtl Buxtehuder (Björn).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhyn75 (21. September 2013)

ja - das hat spass gemacht heute! und dann noch ein fast-sommer-tag.


----------



## rhnordpool (22. September 2013)

@Dominik: Ich muß zum Kiekeberg, aber leider nicht mit Bike  @Katz: Frag mal Martin, wie schnell das mit der Kondition besser wird - vor allen Dingen, wenn man die Strecken so langsam kennt.
@Alle: Euch noch ein schönes Restwochenende.
Freue mich schon darauf, in der kommenden Woche, die neue Bauerspark-Route zu probieren. Danke Manuel. Peile vorerst mal Mi/Sa an.


Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Buxtehuder (22. September 2013)

Gonzo_16_0 schrieb:


> Ich schaffe es leider nicht. Aber evtl Buxtehuder (Björn).



Ich bin mit Frau gleich auf dem Weg nach Flensburg. 
Aber, ich habe die ganze Woche nix gemacht, werde wenn es passt heute Abend ne Runde drehen oder Morgen relativ früh. 

Gruß, Björn


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (23. September 2013)

Wie sieht es bei euch in der Woche Morgens/Vormittags mit Biken aus ???


----------



## Bigdaddy0815 (23. September 2013)

Hallo Felix, gern diese Woche !! Wann passt es dir denn ? Ich bin Flexibel 
Gruß Martin


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (23. September 2013)

So ca. ab 09:00 - 10:00 Uhr.


----------



## Bigdaddy0815 (23. September 2013)

Wo denn! HaWe morgen 10:00 Uhr !! Würde Passen !! 
Wer wäre denn noch so dabei !!??
Gruß Martin


----------



## rhnordpool (23. September 2013)

Leider keine chance.
Auch angedachter Mittwochtermin ist leider gestorben.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (23. September 2013)

Somit wären wir zu zweit... Morgen würde mir eher gegen 11 Uhr passen. Klappt das bei dir trotzdem ???


----------



## Bigdaddy0815 (23. September 2013)

Jo 11:00 Uhr geht klar 

Bis Morgen dann !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (23. September 2013)

Bis morgen am Parkplatz in der Kiesgrube...


----------



## Bigdaddy0815 (24. September 2013)

Moin,@ all ,
War ne lockere Runde heut Vormittag !! Mit allem drum und dran ! Inkl Regen und Reifenpanne  
Aber unser " Antreiber " hat echt gefehlt denn ich glaube wir waren Faul heute !! 
Also Rainer !! Wann klappt's bei dir wieder ? ?  

Gruß Martin


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (24. September 2013)

Das stimmt, es war ein sehr schöne "ruhige Tour".... Aber wirklich erfolgreich, wenn man das so nennen darf, waren wir nicht


----------



## rhnordpool (24. September 2013)

Bei mir wirds eng.
Ich hoffe auf diesen Samstag. Aber Entscheidung wie fast immer erst am späten Freitagabend/Samstag morgen.
Nächste Woche bin ich leider komplett unterwegs.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (25. September 2013)

Moin, momentan steht ein Termin in den Harburger Bergen am Freitag den 27.09 um 11 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte. Wir sind zur Zeit noch zu dritt... Also wer Lust hat! 
Gruß Felix


----------



## rhnordpool (27. September 2013)

Das schöne Wetter macht mich kirre.
Habe mich entschlossen heute Nachmittag (Start irgendwann zwischen 14:30 und 15:30) noch ne Elbhang-Tour zu fahren.
Sollte jemand mitkommen wollen, bitte melden bzgl. genauer Startzeit und Treffpunkt. Tel.: 0173 6148700 oder hier im Thread.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## KATZenfreund (27. September 2013)

Bei mir regiert die Aaabeit...grmpf. Tretet für mich mit rein!


----------



## rhnordpool (27. September 2013)

@Katz: 
Das ist das schöne am Freiberuflerdasein: Kein Geld aber Zeit.
Werde an Dich denken.
Schönes Wochenende
Rainer
PS. Morgen Nachmittag steht auch noch an. Dann wahrscheinlich eher mit halber Kraft.


----------



## mhyn75 (27. September 2013)

Hallo. Passt es um 14.45? 
Viele Grüße,
Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal_moo (27. September 2013)

Wann denn Morgen? Ich wollte am Samstag auch ne runde durch die harurger berge drehen. Bin aber erst 14 wenn sich jemand finden würde der mich trotzdem mitnimmt wäre das super  achso und auch wichtig wäre zu wissen wo den Treffpunkt ist.


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (27. September 2013)

Moin,
ich kann leider am WE nicht fahren... Werde aber evtl am Montag ne Runde drehen. Ich denke mal das ich dann so gegen 09:00 los fahren werde. 
Ob es HaWe wird oder HaBe weiß ich noch nicht, hängt davon ab wer mitkommt 

Nicht morgen schlapp machen... Da wird jemand evtl neue Maßstäbe setzen, der hat noch ordentlich Potenzial nach oben mit 14.

Gruß
Felix


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (27. September 2013)

Ach so,
heute war es übrigens eine sehr schöne Runde mit Martin. Mal wieder neue geniale Trails aufgetan und ein paar rutschige Überraschungen waren auch dabei...
Also ich hatte mein Spaß dabei und ich denke Martin auch. Somit vermute ich mal das er gerne wieder in die HaBe fährt


----------



## rhnordpool (27. September 2013)

Wollte Martin schon fragen, ob er nach seiner ersten HaBe-Tour mit euch eventuell ein fast neues Transalp zu verkaufen hat.
 @commencal_moo: Vielleicht ein kleinse missverständnis. Ich will morgen Nachmittag fahren, aber nicht in den HaBe sondern zwischen Blankenese und Rissen. Allerdings eher gemütlich, bin gerade von einer Tour zurück, die mich geschlaucht hat. Danke Manuel

dir sollte klar sein, daß der Hamburger Westen zwar auch Trails bietet, aber lange nicht so "enduromäßig" ist wie die HaBE. also eher kurze Trail-Rampen und relativ lange Asphaltanstiege. Falls Du nicht mit dem Bike kommen kannst, wäre S-Bahn Sülldorf ein guter Treffpunkt. Zeitpunkt frühestens so gegen 13:30. Später geht auch.
Falls du mitwillst, gib hier bitte Bescheid bis spätestens morgen 12:00. Gilt natürlich auch für weitere Interessenten.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## commencal_moo (27. September 2013)

Super dann kläre ich das noch mit meinen eltern ab was die so vorhaben. Aber wenn ihr nichts anderes von mir hört binn ich morgen um 13:30 bei der s-bahn Sülldorf. 

PS. wie lange fahrt ihr morgen denn?


----------



## rhnordpool (27. September 2013)

Also momentan bin ich noch solo. 
Und wenn du dir mein Profil anschaust, wirst du sehen, daß ich sehr viel älter bin als du.
Und bitte, schau auf jeden Fall nochmal um 12:00 in den Thread.
Ich kann immer nur sehr kurzfristig planen und manchmal kommt auch was dazwischen.
aus welcher ecke von Hamburg kommst du denn? Und bist Du hier im Westen schon mal gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (27. September 2013)

Achso, meine Hausrunde ist von Sülldorf so ca. 20-25 km und 400-600 Hm - je nach Lust und Laune. Fahrzeit so zwischen 2 und 2 1/2 Stunden.


----------



## commencal_moo (27. September 2013)

Also ich bin zumindest schonmal in der rissener kieskuhle gefahren. Dem altersunterschied bin ich mir bewusst aber zumindest ich hätte da kein Problem mit. Ich komme aus Pinneberg.


----------



## Bigdaddy0815 (27. September 2013)

So nun endlich zu Hause !!
Die erste Runde in den HaBe war genial !! Das ist echt nochmal ne Schippe drauf !! 
Felix hatte ein paar Super Trails drauf und gerade der letzte war dann für mich zuviel und so konnte ich auch noch meinen ersten Abwurf feiern !! 

Aber mein Bike geb ich nicht mehr her !! Es sei denn gegen ein Fully von TA !! 

Gruß an Alle Martin


----------



## rhnordpool (28. September 2013)

commencal_moo schrieb:


> Also ich bin zumindest schonmal in der rissener kieskuhle gefahren. Dem altersunterschied bin ich mir bewusst aber zumindest ich hätte da kein Problem mit. Ich komme aus Pinneberg.



Also der Termin steht. Wenn Du mit Deinen Eltern klar bist, können wir heute eine Runde drehen.

Du schreibst, Du kommst aus Pinneberg. Ich komme von Schenefeld.
Da gibt es mehrere Möglichketen, sich zu treffen. Parkplatz Kieskuhle, S-Bahn Sülldorf, Pony-Waldschänke im Klövensteen. Hängt ganz davon ab, ob Du mit dem Bike (direkt durch den Klövensteen) oder der Bahn (über Altona) aus Pinneberg kommst - oder Dich Deine Eltern mit dem Auto bringen. Wenn Du mit dem Bike direkt kommst, hast du natürlich noch ca. 2 x 10 km flache "Transportstrecke" zum Revier.

Gib mir bis 12:00 nochmal Bescheid, obs bei der S-Bahn Station Sülldorf bleiben soll oder eine andere Alternative besser paßt. Uhrzeit bleibt bei 13:30.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## commencal_moo (28. September 2013)

Also obwohl ich die Transport strecke schonmal gefahren binn werde ich heute mit der Bahn kommen. Ich hätte also nichts gegen den Treffpunkt Sülldorfer s-bahn. Ich weis nich ob dies ihnen umstände bereitet. Wenn ja würde ich auch zum Parkplatz der Kieskuhle finden können aber am besten wäre der Bahnhof.Ich freue mich achon auf's Biken  gruß moo


----------



## rhnordpool (28. September 2013)

Also dann 13:30 am Bahnhof Sülldorf.
Und wir bleiben beim "Du".

Bis nachher.
Rainer


----------



## Bigdaddy0815 (28. September 2013)

Bin leide Wochenende am Arbeiten ðª kann erst nÃ¤chste Woche wieder !!


----------



## rhnordpool (29. September 2013)

Nach 2 (zumindestens für mich) anstrengenden Touren am Wochenende bin ich wieder aus dem Koma erwacht und melde mich wegen Geschäftsreise gleich wieder ab für die kommende Woche.
Hoffe, daß ich nächsten Samstag wieder ne Tour einplanen kann und wünsch euch ne schöne Woche mit viel Sonnenschein.
Bis demnächst
Rainer


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (29. September 2013)

Armer Rainer... Ich hoffe wir können bald mal wieder ne Runde drehen. Viel Erfolg auf deiner Reise!!!

Gruß Felix


----------



## Bigdaddy0815 (29. September 2013)

@ Rainer 
Komm erholt wieder !! Und nicht übertreiben mit der Arbeit !! 

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simmons1984 (1. Oktober 2013)

moin leute jemand lust am donnerstag(feiertag!!) ne runde zu drehen? z.B in Blankenese wetter soll ja dann immer noch super sein!


----------



## commencal_moo (2. Oktober 2013)

Moin morgen wollte ich auch biken allerdings in den HaBe's möchte da jemand mitkommen?


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (4. Oktober 2013)

Moin, wollte mal fragen wie das morgen so mit dem Biken ist?


----------



## rhnordpool (4. Oktober 2013)

Moin, moin,

bin wieder heile zurück, aber kämpfe noch mit den Resten einer Erkältung, die mir meine Holde vermacht hat.

Daher same procedure as always: werde versuchen bis morgen, Samstag, spätestens 11:00 Uhr hier im Thread Bescheid zu geben, wie´s bei mir morgen wird. Klar ist nur, daß - leider- nur HaWe am Nachmittag ginge.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (4. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir geht auch nur HaWe...


----------



## Schori (4. Oktober 2013)

Moin zusammen! Würde gerne mal mitfahrn bei Euch, bin neu in Hamburg. Hab auf meinen Rückfahrten von der Arbeit da viel Wald in Blankenese und Rissen gesehen, sieht vielversprechend aus. Ich hätte Zeit ab 11:00 für ein paar Hänge, bin da zeitlich flexibel. Würde in Altona losfahren. Flo


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (4. Oktober 2013)

Bei uns würde das so gegen 13:00 - 13:30 starten.


----------



## rhnordpool (5. Oktober 2013)

Moin,

Müßt Euch heute allein durch den Elbhangdjungel kämpfen.
Bin leider noch zu sehr am Schniefen.

Demnächst hoffentlich wieder.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Schori (5. Oktober 2013)

Tach Männers,
das Regengebiet scheint eher südlich nach Osten zu ziehen. Bei mir würde das passen ab eins. Hab leider zur Zeit nur ein Hartteil am Start weil mein Jekyll geklaut ist. Wo würdet ihr Euch denn treffen? Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (5. Oktober 2013)

Treffpunkt wäre der Parkplatz in der Kiesgrube. Da ich noch ein bisschen was zu erledigen habe, ist die Zeit noch nicht fix. Ich denke aber zwischen 13-14 Uhr. Ich melde mich aber auf jeden Fall nochmal ...


----------



## Schori (5. Oktober 2013)

jup, später wär mir auch lieber. Sonst per Telefon, 0178 148 7612


----------



## Schori (5. Oktober 2013)

ob s noch ne Ansage gibt?


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (5. Oktober 2013)

Sorry, 
wird heute leider doch nichts... Ist alles ein wenig später geworden als ich dachte.


----------



## Schori (5. Oktober 2013)

Dann bis zum nächsten Anlauf, schönes Wochenende! 
Flo


----------



## rhnordpool (9. Oktober 2013)

Na, hier scheinen sich ja schon einige intensiv mit dem Winterschlaf zu beschäftigen. Totale Stille im Thread. Ist ja kaum zum aushalten 

Melde daher mal vorsichtig den kommenden Samstag 12.10.2013, 13:30 Parkplatz Rissen Kieskuhle an mit finaler Entscheidung meinerseits am Samstag vormittag hier im Thread (wie üblich). Wetter soll relativ warm und bedeckt sein.
Über quietsch-tolerante Mitfahrer mit schwacher Kondition würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simmons1984 (9. Oktober 2013)

jo bin dabei am samstag wenns nicht zu sehr schüttet( hoffentlich gar nicht) hab keine schlechte Kondition aber ein nicht sehr tourentaugliches bike läuft also aufs selbe hinaus haha


----------



## simmons1984 (11. Oktober 2013)

wie siehts jetzt aus morgen jemand dabei?


----------



## Schori (12. Oktober 2013)

Moin, geht mir wie Euch: Hab voll Bock, schütten sollte es halt nicht.
Flo


----------



## Bigdaddy0815 (12. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir wird's nichts !! Sitze auf Frühschicht fest das ganze Wochenende !!


----------



## Schori (12. Oktober 2013)

Moin nochmal, von oben kommt da ja gerade ordentlich was. Aber laut Regenradar sieht das so aus, als würde der Regen so ab halb zwölf vorbei sein. Ich hätt Spass an ner Schlammschlacht! Flo


----------



## rhnordpool (12. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir wirds leider auch nichts.
Meine Holde hat mal wieder was Unerwartetes geplant.
Mit etwas Glück schaff ich morgen ab 15:30 wegzukommen.


----------



## simmons1984 (12. Oktober 2013)

schlammschlacht klingt gut! wir könnene ja mal sehen wie es in 1-2 h aussieht...


----------



## simmons1984 (12. Oktober 2013)

so bei mir ists jetzt trocken(von oben) wird auf jeden fall mal ne runde drehen sonst jemand lust auf etwas dreck im gesicht?


----------



## Schori (12. Oktober 2013)

Also los?
Flo


----------



## Schori (12. Oktober 2013)

also los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schori (12. Oktober 2013)

dann mach ich mich mal erwartngsfroh auf den Weg zur Kiesgrube werde kurz nach 13:30 dort sein: Falls was dazwischen kommt: 01781487612


----------



## simmons1984 (12. Oktober 2013)

sorry dachte da kommt nichts mehr bin jetzt von mir zu hause aus ne runde gefahren nächstes mal bin ich geduldiger...


----------



## rhnordpool (13. Oktober 2013)

So, Termin heute steht.
Werde bei mir in Schenefeld heute gegen 14:30 losfahren. Heißt ca. 15:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt.

Je nachdem wer eventuell noch mitkommen will, sind mehrere Treffpunkte möglich (Rissen Kieskuhle, Klövensteen Ponywaldschänke oder S-Bahnhof Sülldorf).

Da ich nicht an allen 3en gleichzeitig sein kann, bitte Feedback bis spätestens 12:00 heute. Wer sich ersdt später entscheiden kann, kann mich auch anrufen oder SMS schicken an 0173 6148700.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Schori (14. Oktober 2013)

Tach Männers, da ist ja gerade irgendwie Kommunikationsstau. Ich hatte am Sa allerhand Spaß, vom Wrack Falkenstein, beim Cappuccino im Falkenstein und auch etwas im Matsch. Gerne bis nächstes mal. Flo


----------



## rhnordpool (15. Oktober 2013)

Gruezi @Schori: Tut mir Leid, daß das am Samstag nicht geklappt hat. Da kommt man aus der Schweiz und dann so eine Pleite.
Ich war dann am Sonntag mit Simmon erstmalig unterwegs - war aber auch schon der zweite Anlauf. Also nicht aufgeben.
Normalerweise ist hier eigentlich etwas mehr los und speziell Gonzo hat häufiger Zeit. Und Martin ist auch gern dabei, wenns arbeitsmäßig paßt. Weiß momentan auch noch nicht, was der Grund ist. Denke aber, das ändert sich wieder.

Bis bald
Rainer


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (16. Oktober 2013)

Moin,
zur Zeit steht Samstag hoch im Kurs, es gibt aber noch keine genaue Uhrzeit.
Ansonsten sind die letzten Touren immer ausgefallen . Wir (Björn + Ich) versuchen es Montag nochmal in den HaBe... Ist aber auch noch nicht fix. 

Ist momentan irgenwie der Wurm drin.


----------



## Wodus (16. Oktober 2013)

Servus!

Bin aus München letzte Woche hochgezogen nach Hamburg und würde mich freuen, die Gegend näher kennenzulernen. 
Wenn das in netter, konditionsfreier Umgebung passiert, umso besser 

Habe mir im Sommer ein Hardtail gekauft aber leider bisher kaum ausnutzen können. Damit fehlt mir sowohl die Erfahrung als auch die Kondition  Würde mich daher freuen, wenn die Tour nich die Mörderstunts beinhaltet oder 14 Stunden dauert.

Ich denke von meiner Position aus könnte ich in 10-15 minuten an diesem Parkplatz sein, von dem ihr redet (Rissen Kiesgrube).

Beste Grüße, 
Norman


----------



## rhnordpool (16. Oktober 2013)

Servus Norman,
da ich mich immer freue, wenn ich nicht der einzige bin, der hinter meinen jüngeren Mitstreitern hinterherhecheln, heiße ich dich hiermit herzlichst willkommen . Hoffe nur, daß Du nicht untertreibst, wie so mancher "Untrainierte" hier im Norden.
Du hast ja offensichtlich schon etwas im Thread geblättert, trotzdem nochmals so in Kürze: Noch hängt der Samstagstermin meist etwas von mir ab, da ich relativ regelmäßig fahre und die Trails recht gut kenne. Ich kann immer nur sehr kurzfristig entscheiden.
Also in letzter Zeit meist Parkplatz Kieskuhle Rissen (alternativ aber auch schon mal Klövensteen Pony Waldschänke oder S-Bahnhof sülldorf, je nach Teilnehmern), Samstag so ab 13:30. Finaler Bescheid von mir spätestens samstags bis 12:00 hier im Thread.
Wenn das Wetter diesen Samstag keine allzugroße Katastrophe ist, ich meinen Ersatzreifen noch geflickt kriege und das nervige quietschen meines Bikes nicht stört, könnte Samstag klappen. Genaueres später wie gesagt.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## rhnordpool (16. Oktober 2013)

@Wodus: Noch eins zu Hamburgs Bike-Revieren.
Blankenese-Rissen ist klein, aber gerade für Konditionsaufbau und Anfänger sehr gut geeignet. Touren so ca. 20-25 km (vom Startpunkt) und 300 - 700 hm. 

Die Harburger Berge (HaBe) sind das lokale "Traumrevier" und die Trails dort sind nicht zu unterschätzen. In den hier zu findenden Threads aus der Ecke findest Du entsprechend viele Biker aus der Enduroszene oder Hardcore-CC-Fahrer. Also für echte Anfänger nicht so ganz optimal, aber wenn die Kondition stimmt, findest Du in Hamburg nichts Besseres. Falls Du auch zu Terminen Zeit hast, die Gonzo anbietet (also z.B. nächsten Montag in den HaBe), kannst Du´s riskieren. Der wird zwar auch immer konditionsstärker, hat aber eine sehr soziale Ader .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhyn75 (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich konnte aufgrund unplanbarer Zeit in den letzten Wochen immer nur sehr spontane Solotouren starten - freue mich aber wieder mit euch zu fahren, sobald mein Zeitplan wieder geschmeidig dehnt.
Viele Grüße,
Manuel


----------



## b-r-you-know (16. Oktober 2013)

Moin,

hat jemand Lust, kommendes WE (vorzugsweise Sonntag) in den neuen Bikepark nach St. Andreasberg zu fahren?

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/10/12/msb-x-trail-userbericht-von-bikepark-eroeffnung-in-st-andreasberg/

Aktuell sieht es so aus als wären wir drei Leute

genaueres könnte Ihr im Thread "Freeride- und Endurotouren in und um Hamburg" nachlesen

Gruß
Dominik

PS: Samstag würde ich auch gerne eine Runde drehen falls jemand Lust und Zeit hat. Vorzugsweise in den HaBe


----------



## rhnordpool (16. Oktober 2013)

@Dominik: Du hast doch nicht etwa mich gemeint?

Wünsch Dir viel Spass, aber fürs Zuschauen ists mir zu kalt und regnerisch.

HaBe am Samstag schaff ich leider auch nicht.

Ich freu mich aber, daß die "Tourenangebote" wieder zunehmen und die Palette breiter wird.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Alex476 (16. Oktober 2013)

Da hätte ich richtig Lust drauf...drehe momentan aber nur "Reha-Runden" mitm Hardtail nach Meniskusriss im linken Knie.
Enduro wohl erst wieder nächstes Jahr


----------



## b-r-you-know (17. Oktober 2013)

@rhnordpool: klar, warum nicht?  (du wirst mir ja hoffentlich nicht weiß machen wollen das dein Fahrtechnik nicht ausreicht)
 @Alex476: Gute Besserung und auf Bald

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## rhnordpool (17. Oktober 2013)

@alex: auch von mir gute Besserung und bis bald mal wieder. @Dominik: Zuviel des Lobs. Mein erster Pumptrack in Livigno war echt nicht der Renner und über Brettergestelle rasen (erst jetzt kapier ich, woher der Begriff "brettern" kommt), war bisher auch nicht wirklich mein Ding. Da müßt ich mehr üben, als ich Zeit habe.
Und außerdem müßte ich dann bald Tage in diversen Kaufberatungsthreads verbringen für die Anschaffung adäquaten Materials. Neee, geht gaar nich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (17. Oktober 2013)

off topic: Muß mal Werbung für das Allgäu machen.
1. Habe ich bisher immer mindestens soviel Regenwetter gehabt wie in Hamburg
2. Gibts in Sonthofen mindestens einen alten Sack wie mich, der auch gern mal mit Preissn fährt
3. Hat doch wirklich ein Sonthofner mein Galaxy SII gefunden und im Fundbüro abgegeben.
Bin komplett begeistert und seit heute freiwilliges Mitglied der Sonthofener Tourismusförderung.


----------



## b-r-you-know (18. Oktober 2013)

Moin,
Heute (demnächst) spontan eine Runde in den HaBe?
Gruß
Dominik


----------



## rhnordpool (18. Oktober 2013)

Die Sonne zieht mich raus, hab aber keine Chance.
Sorry.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (18. Oktober 2013)

Gibt es für morgen schon eine Zeit? Oder 13:30 wir immer...  Und wer ist dabei?


----------



## Bigdaddy0815 (18. Oktober 2013)

Es ist echt nicht zu Glauben, aber ich bin schon wieder Raus !! 
Das ist echt nervig zur Zeit. Wünsche euch aber viel Spass !
Gruß Martin !!


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (18. Oktober 2013)

Auch Montag?


----------



## Bigdaddy0815 (18. Oktober 2013)

Ja, da habe ich auch Spätschicht !!


----------



## rhnordpool (18. Oktober 2013)

Also der Verkehr hier hat so was Wellenartiges. Man merkt, daß man nah am wasser lebt.
 @Felix+ @norman:
Sieht so aus, als würde 13:30 Kiesgrube morgen bei mir klappen.
Wir wären also zu Dritt, wenn Norman noch will.

CU
Rainer


----------



## Buxtehuder (18. Oktober 2013)

Gonzo_16_0 schrieb:


> Auch Montag?



Bei mir passt Montag, 9h KH ?
Für Morgen entscheide ich spontan, hab noch einiges auf dem Zettel.


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (18. Oktober 2013)

Alles klar...  Also morgen nicht  ;o)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhyn75 (19. Oktober 2013)

kann leider heute nicht, hätte aber große Lust, morgen mittag in den HaBe´s zu fahren. Ist jemand mit dabei? VG, Manuel


----------



## rhnordpool (19. Oktober 2013)

Morgen geht leider nicht bei mir, aber jetzt bin ich auf dem Weg nach Rissen Kieskuhle!

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## rhnordpool (19. Oktober 2013)

@Wodus: Mogst net met di Preiss´n foarn? Wir haben Dich am Parkplatz Rissen Kieskuhle heute vermisst.


----------



## Wodus (19. Oktober 2013)

haha 

Mein Router is abgeraucht die Tage. War heute früh erstmal beim Saturn. 
Also ich zurück war, war es dann zu spät ( 14:20 ca).

Kriegen wir schon noch hin. Nächstes Wochenende bin ich allerdings auf ner Hochzeit in London


----------



## Buxtehuder (20. Oktober 2013)

Also, mit Gonzo Morgen 10Uhr an der KH. Noch jemand Zeit ?


----------



## Wodus (20. Oktober 2013)

KH is was genau oder eher wo?


----------



## Buxtehuder (20. Oktober 2013)

Kärntner Hütte 

https://maps.google.de/maps?oe=utf-...358&ei=MkRkUq7uG6yc4wSSk4DgBw&ved=0CEoQrwswAQ


----------



## Stradi (21. Oktober 2013)

Hamburg scheint ganz generell ein interessantes Pflaster für Radfahrer zu sein.
Jetzt mal von geeigneten Strecken zum Mountainbiking als solchem finden da ja auch alle Tage irgendwo irgendwelche Workshops oder Critical-Mass-Aktionen und andere spaßige Dinge statt, die eben auch verschiedene Leute zusammenbringen.


----------



## mhyn75 (22. Oktober 2013)

Genötigt von der aktuellen Wetterlage starte ich so etwa inner halben Stunde an der Esso Elbchaussee/ Hirschpark eine möglichst entspannte Tour. Sollte noch jemand von den aktuellen Temperaturen getrieben sein und möchte sich anschliessen - eventuell auch mit Ausklagsbierchen irgendwo in Wassernähe, wenn es nicht zu spät wird: 0163 -8046239


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal_moo (25. Oktober 2013)

Moin zusammen ich fahre heute gegen nachmittag (genaue zeit weis ich noch nich) in die HaBes will irgendwer mitkommen?

lg Moo


----------



## MatzeWedel (30. Oktober 2013)

Moin aus Wedel.
Bin neu im Forum, neu in der Szene mit neuem MTB. Ich hätte mal Lust auf eine gemeinsame Fahrt... Wo bekommt man Infos?
Wäre toll, was zu hören.
Lg Matze


----------



## rhnordpool (30. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Matze, 
willkommen im kleinsten und jüngsten Hamburger Revier und Thread.
Du hast gerade einen sehr ruhigen Zeitpunkt erwischt - liegt wahrscheinlich auch am Wetter. wir sind so alles in allem ca. 10-12 Biker aller Kategorien und Altersstufen, die gern gemeinsam und meist relaxt die Hamburger Elbhänge zwischen Rissen und Blankenese abgrasen. Über neue Mitfahrer freuen wir uns.
Dies zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten am Wochenende und auch in der Woche. Meist sind wir zu zweit oder zu dritt unterwegs.
Damit was geht, ist es am Besten, so 1-2 Tage vorher Wunschtermin und Uhrzeit einzustellen und mit Interessenten dann kurzfristig vorher nochmal abzustimmen. so mach ichs jedenfalls (nur hab ich momentan keine Zeit, sonst wär Samstag gegen 13:30 mein "normaler" Termin).
Also am Besten Terminvorschlag machen. Dann meldet sich meistens jemand. Ansonsten regelmäßig im Thread mitlesen.

Daneben gibts hier im Norddeutschlandthread noch 3 bis 4 weitere Gruppen, die hauptsächlich im Traumrevier Harburger Berge unterwegs sind (versuchen wir auch immer wieder mal hinzukriegen). Die nehmen auch Neue mit, sind aber wohl teilweise etwas verschärft unterwegs (Enduro- oder CC-mäßig). Mußt dich da mal ein wenig einlesen.

CU
Rainer


----------



## MatzeWedel (1. November 2013)

Danke Rainer für die Infos. 
Ich habe schon an den Einträgen hier gemerkt, das zur Zeit nicht so viel los ist. Kein Problem. Ich werde aber regelmäßig hinein schauen und wenn sich etwas ergibt, wäre das Klasse -ist ja nicht immer einfach, einen Termin zu finden...
Ich werde schauen, was sich hier so findet. 
Vielleicht sieht man sich dann mal. 
Bis dahin. 
Gruß Matze


----------



## fantastixx (10. November 2013)

Bei Interesse in den Harburger Bergen zu fahren kann ich dir die Facebookgruppe "MTB-Harburger Berge" empfehlen. Dort werden regelmäßig Touren für alle Leistungsstufen und Tageszeiten (z.B. auch Night-Rides) eingestellt und jeder Neuling ist auch herzlich willkommen 
Sicherlich sind viele aus der FB-Gruppe auch hier im Forum vertreten.

...und ich muss endlich mal die Blankeneser Elbhänge kennenlernen...


----------



## mhyn75 (15. November 2013)

Hallo; jemand Lust auf ne lockere Runde heute Mittag (13.30/ 14.oo Uhr)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (15. November 2013)

Bin leider noch auf der Arbeit...


----------



## simmons1984 (16. November 2013)

moin wie siehts morgen aus ich werde morgen auf jeden fall ne runde fahren jemand dabei?


----------



## rhnordpool (16. November 2013)

Würd gern, komme aber z.Zt. leider nicht zum Biken.
Reicht gerade mal so 50 Minuten Last minute Skaten im Klövensteen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (16. November 2013)

Und ich muss morgen mittag Richtung Bayern fahren... Seminar


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (16. November 2013)

Aber momentan scheinen alle ziemlich wenig zeit zu haben...


----------



## PeteRich (19. November 2013)

Hallo Leute!

Ist aber auch bei mir so.
Wenn, dann nur spontan, weil der Zettel voll ist.
Oder wenn man Bock und Zeit hat ist Pisswetter.

Deswegen liebe Grüße an alle und hoffentlich ist nächste Sonntag schönes Wetter...


----------



## rhnordpool (19. November 2013)

Ich denke, da die meisten von uns ja keine Wettkampfsportler sind, sind wir doch ziemlich häufig unterwegs gewesen und man kann so langsam gemütlich Richtung Weihnachten ausklingen lassen. Das zieht spätestens nach Neujahr wieder an (falls wir nicht zu dick einschneien), wenn dann so das schlechte Gewissen wegen der Feiertagskilos meldet in Kombination mit sonnigem Winterwetter.
Ich werde weiterhin den Thread beobachten und - wenns mich doch überkommen sollte und Zeit ist - auch sehr kurzfristig Termine einstellen. also wer samstags fahren kann und will, bitte gern immer mal so samstags noch bis 12:00 Uhr im Thread nachschauen. 

Ansonsten wünsche ich allen eine gute Zeit und viel sonniges, trockenes Winterwetter gegen den inneren ASchweinehund. 
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## snarf55 (20. November 2013)

Endlich darf ich ein MTB mein eigen nennen. Hat etwas länger gedauert, siehe Postings auf Seite 1 dieses Threads;-) 

Seit heute bin ich Besitzer eines Trek Superflys, welches ich heute bereits etwas im Volkspark testen konnte. Freue mich von euch zu hören!

Hab diese Woche Urlaub, somit werde ich mir wohl morgen mal die Harburger Berge angucken. Mitfahrers welcome, i need a guide;-)


----------



## rhnordpool (22. November 2013)

Zur Zeit sieht es bei mir gut aus und ich werd versuchen, morgen, Samstag, mal wieder eine gemütliche Tour zu fahren. Falls jemand Lust hat: Treffpunkt 13:30 Parkplatz Rissen Kieskuhle.

Gebe morgen vor 12:00 sicherheitshalber nochmal hier finalen Bescheid.
Hoffe, es meldet sich noch der eine oder andere echte Anfänger, fühl mich ziemlich ausser Form 

Wetter soll ca. 5°C und wolkig, aber trocken sein.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## mhyn75 (23. November 2013)

habe auch lust zu touren. müsste allerdings früher los. So ca. 11.30 Uhr (familienbedingt). Mein Ellbogen bockt etwas, deshalb auch gerne "Anfängermodus".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (23. November 2013)

Hab meinen inneren Schweinehund kleingekriegt und werde heute fahren. @mhyn75: 11:30 schaffe ich leider nicht aus ähnlichen Gründen wie Du. Kann samstags frühestens 13:30 am Parkplatz Kieskuhle Rissen sein.

Wünsch Dir ne gute Tour.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## mhyn75 (23. November 2013)

bekriege meinen schweinhund auch grad noch - sieht aber ganz so aus, dass ich gleich starte und allein frieren muss! Schade - Dir auch viel Spaß!


----------



## rhnordpool (23. November 2013)

Interessante Runde. Mehr Hunde als Spaziergänger, 1 Armleuchter, der motzen wollte, mehrere Wege/Trails durch Forstarbeiten oder bewußte Verbarrikadierung blockiert, an mehreren Stellen bewundert, wie es der Forstwirtschaft immer wieder gelingt, Wege (gerade die breiteren) mit ihrem schweren Gerät so umzugestalten, daß das Fahren technisch schwieriger und damit deutlich attraktiver wird. Schön, daß man solche Unterstützer hat. Und einmal weggerutscht und die neue Softshelljacke an Bodenkontakt gewöhnt. Was will man mehr? Ok. Wär schön gewesen, wenn das rechte Knie genauso viel Spaß gehabt hätte wie das linke.

Allen ein schönes Wochenende.
Rainer


----------



## rhnordpool (11. Dezember 2013)

Bin gerade so im Schwung, meine diesjährigen "geschäftlichen" Weihnachtsgrüße zu versenden (seit Jahren zum ersten Mal nicht "Last Minute").  Daher auch hier an alle Threadteilnehmer und besonders an diejenigen, die auf den Trails immer geduldig gewartet haben, bis ich wieder zu Puste kam, wünsche ich neben dem Üblichen vor allem Heile Knochen, massenweise neue und spannende Open Trails, verständnisvolle Hunde, seitensprungfreudige Wanderer, einen verschärften Klimawandel für sonnige Wintertouren und ein baldiges Erwachen aus dem Winterschlaf. 
Bis demnächst wieder
Rainer


----------



## Buxtehuder (14. Dezember 2013)

Jemand Lust auf ne Neujahrsrunde am 1.1 ?


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (14. Dezember 2013)

@Rainer 
Das wünsche ich dir auch Rainer. Bei uns steht ja noch eine Dämmerungsrunde aus... Also auch von mir ein schönes Fest für alle. 
 @björn 
Du bist mir einer, wenn alle im Koma liegen möchtest du Biken   
Also ich kann da leider nicht...


----------



## rhnordpool (14. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt doch noch Leben im Thread .
 @björn: Da kann man über eine Runde im Halbkoma schon mal nachdenken. Wie so üblich, macht mir meine Holde die längerfristige Planung etwas schwer. Aber aktuell könnte es bei mir mit dem 1.1. klappen.

Ich behalts im Auge und meld mich rechtzeitig wieder. Und hab endlich einen Grund, mich mal ernsthaft mit Training zu beschäftigen.
Darf ich, falls es klappt, einige Kilos mehr mitbringen?

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Buxtehuder (15. Dezember 2013)

Also ich bringe auch einige Kilos mehr mit  ich denke ich werde wohl ne Runde drehen. 
Im Moment ist es etwas schwierig da mich noch immer die Nachwehen einer Grippe dazu zwingen keinen Sport zu machen. 
Ich hab so Boc auf Bike  und darf laut Arzt aber noch nicht. 

Also habe ich die Tage zwischen Weihnachten und Nehjahr angepeilt und wollte dann ab Januar wieder richtig angreifen


----------



## PeteRich (19. Dezember 2013)

Hallo liebe Leute!

Ich wünsche allen schonmal ein forhes Fest und einen guten Rutsch, falls man sich nicht mehr sieht.
Alles Gute für euch und eure Familien!

Bis dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simmons1984 (21. Dezember 2013)

moin schönes wetter heute(trocken) werde ne runde drehen wer ist dabei?


----------



## Bigdaddy0815 (24. Dezember 2013)

Hallo @ all
Ich wünsche euch allen eine frohe Weihnachtszeit und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr !! 
Auf das wir alle zusammen im nächsten Jahr viele gemeinsame Runden drehen und viele neue Trails erkunden !! 
Euch allen eine gute Zeit mit euren Familien !! 
Ich werd heute noch bis 22:00 Uhr arbeiten und dann auch die Tage genießen !! 

Gruß Martin


----------



## KATZenfreund (29. Dezember 2013)

@all:
Auch von mir beste Grüße aus dem Hamburger Osten!

Guten Rutsch!

LG
Rainer


----------



## rhnordpool (30. Dezember 2013)

Für Kurzentschlossene: Ich plane für heute, Montag, mal wieder ne gemütliche Runde. Könnte so gegen 13:30-14:00 an einem der "üblichen" Treffpunkte vorbeifahren (Kiesgrube, S-1 Sülldorf, Pony Waldschänke). Falls jemand auch Drang verspürt, bitte bis spätestens 12:00 Uhr hier mit Zeit und Treffpunkt melden - alternativ SMS an 0173-6148700.

@björn: Wegen 1.1.14. 
Bin immer noch interessiert, wird (wegen Familie) aber wieder mal ne last minute Entscheidung. Tendenz geht  so Richtung 9:00-9:30 Kärnter Hütte, kann dir aber wahrscheinlich erst Sylvester endgültig Bescheid geben.


----------



## Buxtehuder (30. Dezember 2013)

Moin Rainer, ich tendiere mehr zum Startpunkt Karlsteinparklplatz. 
Hätte da ne gemütliche Runde rund um den Langenrehmer Fernsehturm angedacht. 

Allen einen guten Rutsch


----------



## rhnordpool (30. Dezember 2013)

@björn:
Treffpunkt ok. Muß jetzt nur noch rausfinden, wie sich mein holdes Weib den 1.1. vorstellt. Denke es wird klappen. 9:30 Karlsteinparkplatz ok?
Aber bitte: Morgen nachmittag nochmal hier checken.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (30. Dezember 2013)

@björn:
Also bei mir klapppts. 
Einzige Frage ist, ob ich den Karlsteinparkplatz finde. Glaube zwar zu wissen, welcher das ist, aber auf Google Maps kann ich den nicht eindeutig identifizieren. Was hältst Du stattdessen von der Waldschänke an der Rosengartenstrasse? Die haben auch nen Parkplatz. Können uns ja dort treffen und wenns nicht "paßt", zeigst Du mir den Karlsteinparkplatz.


----------



## ina444 (31. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
suche eine Gruppe zum Mitfahren vorzugsweise an Wochenenden. Hab erst 2013 angefangen mit MTB, bin also Anfänger. Mein Trainingszustand ist derzeit wg. Krankheit in den letzten Wochen nicht gut. Ist blutige Anfängerin in der Gruppe möglich oder eher nervig wenn ich immer hinterherfahren muss?


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (31. Dezember 2013)

Moin,
von mir erstmal an alle einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und das möglichst nicht mit dem Bike...

@ina444
Natürlich sind Anfänger/in immer herzlich willkommen. Unsere aktuelle Gruppe die mehr oder weniger regelmäßig fährt ist bunt gemischt, d.h. das in jeder Leistungs- und Altersgruppe jemand vertreten ist. Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das man nicht "hinterherfährt" oder gar nervig ist. ;o)
Also wenn du Bock hast zum Biken, einfach einen Termin posten und es wird sich bestimmt jemand finden.

Gruß
Felix


----------



## Buxtehuder (31. Dezember 2013)

@Rainer. Wir sind morgen zum Brunchen eingeladen. Sorry. Ich hab den Termin verbaselt. Meine Frau hat mich gerade dran erinnert. 
Ginge auch der 2.1 ? Gruß


----------



## rhnordpool (31. Dezember 2013)

@ina444:
Kann Gonzo nur bestätigen. Zur Ergänzung: Wir arbeiten zu sehr unterschiedlichen Zeiten, so daß oft auch Termine während der Woche möglich sind. Meist aber recht kurzfristige Absprachen. Besser also öfter mal reinschauen. Aktuell ists - wetterbedingt - eher etwas ruhig. Aber wenn die Sonne rauskommt, kribbelts doch arg in den Füßen. Ich hab in 2013 häufig Samstag 13:30 Uhr mit Treffpunkt Parkplatz Kiesgrube Rissen angeboten. Da sind wir oft dann zu zweit oder dritt gefahren. Große Gruppen sind in unserem Revier eher nachteilig. Andere Zeiten (und Treffpunkte) gehen auch - je nachdem, woher und wie die diversen Mitfahrer so kommen (bei uns aktuell u.a. aus dem Hamburger Westen, Pinneberg, Bergstedt, Wandsbek, Buxtehude). 
Aus welcher Ecke kommst Du denn?


----------



## ina444 (31. Dezember 2013)

Komme aus Richtung Winterhude und würde mit ÖPNV anreisen...


----------



## rhnordpool (31. Dezember 2013)

@björn:
Paßt mir ganz gut. Erstens solls ja regnen. Zweitens hab ich gestern am Waseberg getestet, wie weich man bei dem vielen Laub fallen kann und mir dabei die Schulter leicht gezerrt. Also aktuell je später je lieber. Außer Samstag dürfte diese Woche vieles machbar sein.
Ich halte den 2.1. mal fest, melde mich aber am 1.1. abends nochmal dazu. 
Na denn feiert mal schön.


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (31. Dezember 2013)

Ohh,
2.1 hört sich gut an... Da habe ich Nachtschicht. Mal sehen was bis dahin die Erkältung macht... Hab schon wieder tierísch Lust zum Biken


----------



## rhnordpool (31. Dezember 2013)

@ina444:
Na dann ist die S-Bahnstation Sülldorf ganz passend. Komme selber aus Schenefeld und fahre dran vorbei. Oder aber die Kieskuhle in Rissen (von der S-Bahn Sülldorf ca. 1 km die B431 Richtung Wedel fahren, an Pflanzenzenter Gudewer vorbei und über die Ampelkreuzung. Danach nach ca. 200 Metern geht links eine Stichstraße in den "Wald" ab. Am Ende ist der Parkplatz. Kann man auf Google und mit Street View ganz gut finden. Damit hätten wir das. Bleibt nur noch das wann. Meld dich hier, wenn dir nach Biken ist. Oder häng Dich an vorgeschlagene Termine an. Unter den bisherigen Mitfahrern kenne ich keinen, der Anfänger ablehnen würde oder keine Rücksicht auf Anfänger nehmen würde. Wir fahren zusammen, weils um den Spaß in der Gruppe geht.
Bis demnächst dann mal.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Buxtehuder (31. Dezember 2013)

Hatte schon ein schlechtes Gewissen... puh ! Also wenn 2.1 nicht klappt dann vielleicht am Sonntag ? Bis dahin habt ihr Schulter und Erkältung bestimmt verarbeitet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bigdaddy0815 (31. Dezember 2013)

@ina444 
Moin, ich bin selbst noch Anfänger und erst seid August 2013 dabei !! Kann dir sagen das man super aufgenommen wird ! 
Es wir immer gewartet und einem vor kniffligen Stellen gute Fahrtipps gegeben.
Auch wird immer auf die jeweilige Konditionelle Form geachtet und die Tour danach ausgelegt.
Also ich bin bis jetzt immer bestens Klargekommen !! 
Wie meine Vorschreiber schon schrieben, einfach an Termine ranhängen oder selbst welche einstellen !! Dann wird's schon klappen.
So und und liebe Grüße an meine Mitfahrer und euch allen einen guten Rutsch !! 
Ich muss Neujahr leider zur Frühschicht deshalb kann ich zur Neujahrstour nicht dabeisein !! 

Gruß Martin


----------



## ina444 (31. Dezember 2013)

Danke!!! für die freundliche Aufnahme. Allen eine tolle Silvesternacht und einen super Start in s neue Jahr!


----------



## rhnordpool (1. Januar 2014)

Ich hoffe, ihr seid alle gut im neuen Jahr angekommen.
@björn: Morgen, 2.1. wird leider nix. 
Frau gehts schlecht und ich bin standby für eventuell notwendige Action. 
Vielleicht Sonntag. Soll dann ja auch besseres Wetter werden.


----------



## Buxtehuder (1. Januar 2014)

Na dann gute Besserung an deine Frau Rainer. 
Ich hab auch noch einiges auf dem Zettel, Sonntag würde mir gut passen. Können wir ja lose festhalten. 
Vielleicht möchte sich Ina auch anschließen ?


----------



## ina444 (1. Januar 2014)

Hallo - gut gefeiert? Ist das nicht ein traumhaftes Wetter?
Ich würde mich total gerne am Sonntag anschließen! Ich plane das dann mal ein...sagt ihr noch kurz Bescheid, wann und wo? Freue mich )


----------



## thomas hh (2. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
ich fahre am Sonnabendmorgen in die Harbugerberge.
Werde zu Sonnenaufgang,also 8 halb9, mit dem Rad in Barmbek-Süd starten.

Kenne mich in den HaBes nicht so gut aus , habe aber ein navi.

Kommt jemand mit?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Buxtehuder (2. Januar 2014)

Samstag muss ich passen. Arbeite bis 3:10 Uhr und werde mich wohl gerade in der Tiefschlafphase befinden gegen 8


----------



## ina444 (2. Januar 2014)

Samstag morgens kann ich leider auch nicht...


----------



## rhnordpool (2. Januar 2014)

@ Thomas: Bei mir geht diese Woche samstags auch nicht.
@ina444 und Björn : Ich halte noch am Sonntagtermin 9:30 in den HaBe fest. Aber:
Ich weiß erst Samstagabend, obs wirklich so klappt (und werds hier natürlich mitteilen).

Für Ina444 wäre der Treffpunkt nähe Karlstein aber blöd, da sie mit OPNV anreist. Hab selber nur Platz für 1 Bike im Auto. Klingt für mich dann eher nach Kärtner Hütte (ca. 2 km östlich von S-Bahn-Station Neuwiedenthal) oder Felix kommt auch dazu und kann Ina444 irgendwo mit dem Auto aufsammeln.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (2. Januar 2014)

Felix kann leider nicht	:-(


----------



## Buxtehuder (4. Januar 2014)

@Rainer, OK. Sag mir bescheid.


----------



## rhnordpool (4. Januar 2014)

@björn: Also Termin Sonntag, 9:30 Uhr an der Kärtnerhütte steht bei mir.
@ina444: Falls Du noch Lust und Zeit hast, bitte bestätige heute hier nochmal kurz. Falls Du Fragen zum Treffpunkt hast oder sonstwie morgen Navigationsprobleme: 0173 6148700. S-Bahn Neuwiedenthal und Kärntnerhütte sind auf Google Maps gut zu finden.
Wetter wird wohl eher nieselig sein. Für echte Anfänger, noch dazu solche, die mit ÖPNV anreisen, nur zur Sicherheit: Man schwitzt mehr als man meint. Also volle Flasche mitnehmen und trockene, warme Wechselklamotten zur Vorbeugung gegen Erkältung NACH der Tour. Umziehen entweder in der Kärtner Hütte oder im Auto kein Problem.

Also wenn ich heute Abend hier keine Absagen mehr finde, sehen wir uns morgen so gegen 9:30 in den HaBe.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## rhnordpool (4. Januar 2014)

@ina444
hab gerade eine SMS von Björn mit Absage für morgen erhalten.

Wenns Dir nichts ausmacht, würde ich dann lieber im Hamburger Westen fahren.
9:30 (oder, wenns dir lieber ist, auch etwas später), Treffpunkt S-Bahnhof Sülldorf.
Zum einen muß ich dann nicht mit Auto durch Elbtunnel und Stau, zum anderen ist das Revier besser geeignet, für den Fall, daß Du wirklich noch Anfänger bist.

Ich hoffe, Du liest die Info hier noch rechtzeitig und meldest Dich nochmal. Gern per SMS. Ich schau aber spätestens morgen so gegen 8:00 Uhr hier nochmal rein.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## ripcord (5. Januar 2014)

... hier wird sich ja rührend um Anfänger(INNEN) gekümmert ... vorbildlich !


----------



## rhnordpool (5. Januar 2014)

@ripcord 
Anstatt wertvolle Kommentare abzugeben, kannst Du gern mithelfen. Wir freuen uns über jeden, der mit dem Biken anfangen will und unsere (noch) recht kleine Gruppe verstärkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhyn75 (5. Januar 2014)

moin und frohe neues. bin auch dabei. 10.30 Parklplatz Kieskuhle. Bis
gleich


----------



## mhyn75 (5. Januar 2014)

äh  - 9.40 Uhr meine ich


----------



## rhnordpool (5. Januar 2014)

@mhyn75: Hab Dir ne PN geschickt.


----------



## Buxtehuder (5. Januar 2014)

Moin, dann wünsche ich Euch mal gute Fahrt ! Wir sind noch neu im Kindergroßziehgeschäft und außerdem "plagen" mich mehrere private Projekte. Es ist oft schwierig alles unter einen Hut zu bekommen. Hatte mir für heute extra neue Überschuhe gekauft. Habe ich eben mal anprobiert... passen leider nicht. Jemand auf Schuhgröße 39/40/41 Unterwegs ? Die müsste dann eigentlich passen.


----------



## rhnordpool (5. Januar 2014)

Sitze immer noch vorm PC und versuch den heutigen Termin noch klarzukriegen. Ich stelle aber immer wieder (und häufiger) fest, daß kurzfristige Änderungen wie heute weder über den Thread noch über PN schnell und sicher genug kommuniziert werden können.
Werde in Zukunft "Neue" bitten, mir ihre Handynummer per PN mitzuteilen, um per SMS zu kommunizieren. Nichts ist blöder, als irgendwo in der Botanik bei Regen und Kälte auf Leute zu warten, die dann nciht kommen.
Mal sehen, ob ich heute noch was hinbekomme.


----------



## ripcord (5. Januar 2014)

@rhnordpool 

Jetzt mal nicht so dünnhäutig ! Solltet ihr mal in den HaBe unterwegs sein, schließ ich mich gern mal an ... vielleicht kann ich euch ja noch den einen oder anderen Trail zeigen. Ansonsten noch gutes Gelingen beim Radeln heut`.


----------



## rhnordpool (5. Januar 2014)

@ripcord: Coole Antwort . Leicht möglich, daß ich (leider eher seltener wegen Zeitmangel) oder andere aus unserem Kreis darauf zurückkommen. Ist halt schon DAS Traumrevier im Umkreis. Die Einladung gilt natürlich auch umgekehrt. Wer´s Revier nicht kennt, wird sich wundern, was so geht. Und für die Pause zwischendurch hast Du die Auswahl von echter Almhütte bis Beachatmosphäre.


----------



## PeteRich (7. Januar 2014)

Frohes Neues nochmal an alle!
Wie sieht es denn mit dem kommenden Samstag vormittag aus? 
Geht da was?
Vielleicht auch bei meinem Bikerhomie sommons?


----------



## rhnordpool (8. Januar 2014)

@PeteRich: Muß für diesen Samstag leider passen.
Dir auch noch ein Gesundes Neues Jahr.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## PeteRich (9. Januar 2014)

Danke danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simmons1984 (3. Februar 2014)

so, lange nicht hier gewesen...wie siehts bei euch kommendes we aus ? vielleicht hält sich das "schöne" wetter ja? wird mal wieder blankenese unsicher machen...wer lust hat...


----------



## rhnordpool (3. Februar 2014)

Lust hätt ich ich schon länger.
Wenn, dann nur am WE.
Weiß aber wie üblich erst am Samstag früh, obs definitiv klappt. Bin z.Zt. ziemlich zu mit Arbeit.
Also ich melde mich FR/SA bzw. sobald ich sicher planen kann.


----------



## rhnordpool (7. Februar 2014)

Wird leider nix am WE.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## ripcord (5. März 2014)

Was ist denn da los im Hamburger Westen?!? Wollte mich mal auf'ne Tour einladen, aber da ist ja seit Wochen totaler Totentanz!


----------



## rhnordpool (5. März 2014)

Nicht verzweifeln. Der Patient zuckt schon und wird wohl demnächst ganz aus dem Winterschlaf erwachen. War selber im Januar das letzte Mal auf´m Bike unterwegs - natürlich heimlich und allein, mein Winterspeck wollte niemandem zur Last fallen.  Momentan bin ich häufiger mal ne Stunde skaten im Klövensteen (wegen Zeitmangel). Aber das Wetter reizt schon sehr. Und von Gonzo hab ich auch schon Lebenszeichen. Da wir keine festen Termine haben und ich meinen Samstagstermin z.Zt. nicht garantieren kann, stell doch mal Deinen Wunschtermin ein. Vielleicht geht ja was.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## simmons1984 (6. März 2014)

ich werde bei dem wetter am samstag auf jeden fall ne runde drehen-wer lust hat...


----------



## rhnordpool (6. März 2014)

Wenn mir meine Holde nicht einen Strich durch meine Planung macht, werde ich wohl am Samstag auch unterwegs sein.
Weiß ich nur leider immer erst am Samstagvormittag.


----------



## rhnordpool (8. März 2014)

Werde heute, Samstag, gegen 12:00 Uhr am Parkplatz der Kiesgrube Rissen vorbeikommen. Gemütliche Altherren-Neujahrs-Einführungsrunde (für die bisherigen Mitstreiter: meine übliche Strecke halt). Wer noch Lust hat, bitte per SMS oder Anruf melden, da ich nicht vorhabe, am Treffpunkt länger zu warten. Tel.: 0173 6148700.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## rhnordpool (11. März 2014)

@bigdaddy: Krieg ich Dein neues Fully dieses Jahr mal zu sehen? Hatte schon etwas Sorge, daß Du das Biken aufgegeben hast - bis ich Deine Anzeige im Bikemarkt zufällig sah.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bigdaddy0815 (11. März 2014)

Hallo Rainer, 
Gerne doch wie schaut's denn bei dir Zeitlich aus diese Woche bis Freitag würde bei mir was gehen so um die Mittagszeit !! 
Ab Samstag ist dann wieder Schicht !!


----------



## rhnordpool (11. März 2014)

@bigdaddy: Wie wärs mit morgen (Mittwoch). Würd sagen so 12:30 Uhr am Parkplatz Kiesgrube. Kann mich aber anpassen.
Gemütliche Hausrunde, damit mein Knie nicht meckert.


----------



## Bigdaddy0815 (11. März 2014)

@Rainer 
Das passt !! Bin dabei !! Treffen Kiesgrube !! Freu mich
Gruß Martin


----------



## rhnordpool (11. März 2014)

Dann bis morgen.
Falls sich noch jemand anhängen möchte, nur zu.


----------



## rhnordpool (11. März 2014)

Dann bis morgen.
Falls sich noch jemand anhängen möchte, nur zu.


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (12. März 2014)

Da kann ich leider nicht... Euch viel Spaß und grüßt die Sonne. ;o)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bigdaddy0815 (12. März 2014)

Schade !! 
Ja ja die Schichtarbeit ist manchmal nervig  
Wir schaffen es dann bestimmt in der nächsten Woche


----------



## Netghost (13. März 2014)

Moin allerseits, 
es gibt in Hamburg also tatsächlich noch Leute die Radfahren? cool. Kann man sich in den nächsten Wochen bei euch eventuell einklinken?


----------



## rhnordpool (13. März 2014)

@Netghost: hab zwar länger nicht bei den anderen Threads mitgelesen, aber für die 3 Hamburger Reviere (Harburger Berge, Sachsenwald und die Elbhänge bei Blankenese) gibts mehrere aktive Gruppen, bei denen Mitfahrer generell willkommen sind. Wo´s Dir und was Dir am besten paßt, kriegst Du schon ganz gut mit, wenn Du in den Threads mal etwas mitliest. Hier bei uns treffen sich Leute die Spaß am Biken haben, gern in ner kleinen Gruppe fahren und komplett OHNE Wettkampfambitionen. Termine werden auch gern mal via SMS vereinbart und tauchen hier nicht immer auf. Und sind auch in der Woche schon mal tagsüber möglich, also nicht nur Wochenende. Typische Tour ca. 300-600 HM, 20-25 km. Einige von uns fahren auch ab und an mal in die HaBe (ist halt das beste Revier).
Wenn Dir das so paßt, wirklich am besten selber immer mal einen konkreten Terminwunsch einstellen, dann gibt´s in der Regel auch Reaktionen. Aus welcher Ecke Hamburg´s kommst Du denn?
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Netghost (13. März 2014)

Jo so hatte ich das auch noch von damals in Erinnerung. Ich wohn momentan in Stellingen komm also an das Blankeneser Ufer recht einfach ran und bin früher von Wedel aus mit dem Rad jeden Tag durchgefahren zur Arbeit.
So schnell wird das allerdings noch nichts, ich muss mir nämlich erst mal wieder ein neues Rad kaufen. Hab da jetzt die Tage mal ein wenig geschaut. ich denke das wird erste gegen Mitte April frühstens was.


----------



## rhnordpool (13. März 2014)

Und ich fahr vom Schenefelder Platz los und früher in Rissen gestartet. Paßt doch.


----------



## Netghost (13. März 2014)

Jo super, Ich meld mich dann mal die Tage wenn ich mein Rad habe. 
btw. was ich eigentlich aus der Alster runde geworden? Das war ne schöne schnelle Tour gewesen imho. Alster hoch bis Poppenbüttel. Gibts die noch?


----------



## rhnordpool (13. März 2014)

Hab zwar schon mal von der Alsterrunde gehört, habs selber aber bisher nur geschafft, in Rissen-Blankenese (90%), den HaBe und ein bisschen im Volkspark rumzugurken.


----------



## simmons1984 (14. März 2014)

@Netghost stimmt das ist auch ne schöne strecke ich fahr sie manchmal allein...


----------



## simmons1984 (14. März 2014)

bis jetzt


----------



## Netghost (14. März 2014)

Das lässt sich ändern...sobald ich mein Rad habe. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dielike (21. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

bin über Euren Thread gestolpert, da ich mich so langsam fahrradtechnisch aus der Winterruhe begeben will. Wohne im Hamburger Westen und bin seit etwa zwei Jahren (wieder) am Mountainbiken. War letzten Herbst auch einige Male in den HBB, suche aber ein paar nette Mitfahrer für Strecken ohne ständige Autoanfahrt. Fitnesslevel ist nach dem Winter aber echt mies  Würde mich freuen, wenn ich mal mit auf eine Tour kommen könnte! Nächste Woche wird's zwar noch nichts, aber danach wäre ich auch spontan für Termine unter der Woche zu haben (da selbst und ständig). Ach ja, bin 35 und fahre Hardtail.

Viele Grüße

Jan


----------



## rhnordpool (21. März 2014)

@dielike: Erstaunlich, daß Du uns überhaupt gefunden hast, so ruhig, wies hier über den Winter war .
Mitfahrer sind jederzeit gern gesehen. Je schlechter die kondition, desto besser .
Ne, im Ernst, geht bei uns nur um geselliges Miteinanderfahren, kein Leistungsstress - trotz unterschiedlichster Konditionslevels bei den diversen Mitstreitern. Alle Altersgruppen vertreten - von 14 bis 63. 
Problem - so wie ichs erlebe - ist eher das Thema Terminvereinbarung. Manches läuft schon mal über SMS, einige Interessenten warten aber offensichtlich darauf, daß Termine eingestellt werden, legen sich aber selber ungern fest. 
Da der "härtere" Kern Schichtarbeit hat oder auch selbständig ist, ist eigentlich vieles machbar - auch tagsüber während der Woche .
Nur es zu konkretiseren fällt immer wieder schwer. Ich selber kann auch öfter mal während der Woche, aber weiß es meist erst (sehr) kurzfristig. Regelmäßiger geht schon mal samstags so gegen 13:30.
Langer Rede kurzer Sinn, wenn Dir nach Biken steht, stell hier im Thread möglichst 1-2 Tage früher konkreten Wunsch mit Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt (Parkplatz Kieskuhle Rissen, seltener auch mal Pony Waldschänke haben sich bewährt) ein und bestätige einige Stunden voher nochmal. Da kriegst Du bestimmt Reaktionen. So hab ichs bisher gemacht, und es hat oft geklappt. und wenn nicht, hats wenigstens gereicht, um den Hintern mal wieder aufs Rad zu bringen.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## dielike (21. März 2014)

Super. Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort. Werde dann übernächste Woche mal eine Termin vorschlagen. Gruss Jan

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dielike (21. März 2014)

Kann man denn diese oberpeinliche Signatur nicht löschen...  ahhh geht doch.


----------



## rhnordpool (23. März 2014)

Last minute: werde heute Sonntag, so gegen 10:00-10:15 am Parkplatz Kieskuhle Rissen vorbeifahren.
Stressfreie Runde wie immer.
Wer Lust hat, bitte Bescheid geben per SMS oder anruf: 0173 6148700.
Allen einen sonnigen Sonntag.
Rainer


----------



## rhnordpool (17. April 2014)

Das Interesse an diesem Thread ist ja über den Jahreswechsel abgerauscht wie die Börse 2009. Und das bei zunehmend schönem Wetter. Hoffe, die meisten von Euch sind trotzdem schon fleißig unterwegs, bei mir wars dünn. bin meistens aus zeitmangel Skaten gewesen. Aber auch da braucht man auf Bodenkontakt nicht zu verzichten. Hab inzwischen auch geschafft, dem Hinterrad ein neues Profil zu verschaffen, ohne meine Avid allzusehr zu verärgern und plane jetzt so langsam mal wieder mit dem Biken anzufangen.
Bin über Ostern in Hamburg, zum Arbeiten habe ich keine Lust, könnte daher wohl auch an einem der Tage (Sa-Di) Richtung HaBe.
Sonst wie üblich Rissen. Wer also Lust hat und schon weiß, wanns und wos ihm paßt, bitte hier melden. Ich werd wohl am Freitag den ersten Termin einstellen (wahrscheinlich für Sa).
Allen schöne Ostertage.
Rainer


----------



## simmons1984 (18. April 2014)

hallo ich will dieses we auch auf jeden fall mal wieder los das passt ja wäre für Blankenese/rissen...samstag wäre gut


----------



## snarf55 (18. April 2014)

Hätte morgen auch extremst Bock. Kenn mich vor Ort allerdings nicht so aus. Macht jmd den Guide?


----------



## simmons1984 (18. April 2014)

ich kenn ne nette runde ab blankenese sonst ist rhnordpool auchgut im guiden...was haltet ihr von morgen 12uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (18. April 2014)

@snarf und simmons.
Muß leider umdisponieren auf Sonntag oder Montag. Wünsch Euch für morgen viel Spaß. 
Werd mich morgen abend hier wieder melden.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## simmons1984 (19. April 2014)

so werde heute gegen 12 in blankenese sein wer mit will...015775720084


----------



## rhnordpool (19. April 2014)

Bei mir jetzt alles klar für Sonntag vormittags. Falls hier oder via Handy (0173 6148700) keine anderen Wünsche bzgl. Startzeit und -ort vorgetragen werden, bin ich morgen gegen 10:00 Uhr (+/- 10 Minuten) am Parkplatz Rissener Kiesgrube. Werde den Thread hier morgen früh ein letztes Mal gegen 9:00 Uhr checken.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## simmons1984 (19. April 2014)

ich wäre dabei vielleicht kann man sich ja 1030 nähe waseberg treffen dann muss ich nicht so elend weit mit dem auto fahren...was meinst du?


----------



## rhnordpool (19. April 2014)

@Simmons. Treffpunkt Nähe Waseberg 10:30 ist ok. Schlage vor, wir treffen uns an der Shelltankstelle, wo die Kösterbergstrasse auf die Rissener Landstrasse trifft (googeln). Parken in der Kösterbergstrasse sollte kein Problem sein. Ich warte an der Tanke auf der Kösterbergstrassenseite.


----------



## Aaaawusch (27. April 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich heiße Janik und fahre jetzt ungefähr seit 2 Monaten MTB und habe riesig Spaß daran gefunden und fahre mind. 1-2 mal die Woche von Wedel(Wohnort) nach Blankenese.  Ich würde gerne mal bei euch mitfahren, denn ja zusammen fahren macht einfach mehr Spaß. Wann fahrt ihr denn das nächste mal Freu mich schon
Einen sonnigen Gruß
Janik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (27. April 2014)

Hallo Janik,
wir sind eine sehr lose Gruppierung mit keinen festen Terminen. Oft klappts auch nur sehr kurzfristig (z.b. bei mir).
Samstag geht oft was, manchmal auch Sonntag. Da auch einige selbständig oder in Schicht arbeiten, kann auch während der Woche mal was gehen. Ich hab mir angewöhnt, meine Wunschtermine hier einzustellen und oft klappts dann, daß jemand mit fährt.
Also besser nicht warten, daß andereTermine anbieten. Einfach selber konkret werden. 
Es gibt hier einige, die ungern allein fahren. Übrigens: Wir fahren zum Spaß und nicht auf Leistung.
Bei mir könnts sein, daß ich Donnerstag oder Freitag unterwegs sein könnte. Werde das spätestens Mittwoch hier noch  konkretisieren. Danach bin ich 10 Tage nicht in HH.
Dann bis bald mal.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Netghost (1. Mai 2014)

hmm ich komm mit meinem Bike nicht vorwärts muss erstmal warten bis ich wieder Geld hab damit mir mink die beiden Tretlager abbaut.


----------



## Aaaawusch (1. Mai 2014)

Danke dir Rainer für deine schnelle Antwort
Ich schau mal, wie das bei mir nächste Woche passt und wenn dann wer Lust hat würde ich mich freuen mit wem zusammen die Elbhänge unsicher zu machen
Gruß Janik


----------



## PeteRich (6. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute!
Ich würde gerne dieses Wochenende wieder gasgeben...
Ideal wäre Samstag vormittag.
Vielleicht hat ja jmd. Bock. Ideal wäre Rissen oder Blankenese.
Ich denke, dass Simmons bestimmt auch dabei ist.
Also wenn das Wetter gut ist, bin ich gerne für eine entspannte Tour zu haben.
Also eher nicht so das min 30Km Ding... eher just for fun.

Bis dahin liebe Grüße an alle und eine angenehme Arbeitswoche!


----------



## Aaaawusch (6. Mai 2014)

Hört sich super an
Da würde ich mich gerne anschließen. 
Gruß Janik


----------



## Toby_1987 (9. Mai 2014)

Hey Jungs,

bin neu in Hamburg für ein Praktikum. Bin in meiner Heimatstadt viel Rad gefahren, von Downhill über Dirt bis CC war alles dabei. Im Moment bin ich mit meinem All Mountain (Norco Sight) in Hamburg. 

Werde aber bis morgen nicht meinen Umwerfer repariert bekommen. Habe Momentan nur das vordere mittlere Kettenblatt zur Verfügung, Aber brauch man in Hamburg überhaupt ein kleines Kettenblatt???  

Lieben Gruß

Tobi


----------



## rhnordpool (9. Mai 2014)

@justforfunrider: 
Willkommen im flachen Norden.
Auch wenn er gar nicht so flach ist, wie man so denkt.
Ich brauch das kleine schon in meinem fortgeschrttenen Alter. Komme hier lange nicht alle Rampen hoch, die ich runter fahre.
Ich kenne aber auch so ein paar Asse, die ohne auskommen. Check doch mal mit PeteRich, ob die Samstags Tour zustande kommt, und wenn ja, fahr mit. Dann weißt Du´s anschliessend definitiv.
Neben unserer "Ecke" gibts ja vor allem die Harburger Berge als großes, vielseitiges Revier. Da gibts schöne Rampen und Downhills bis 30%. Unterschätz unsere Reviere nicht. hier gibts mehr, als man so auf den ersten Blick annimmt.
@PeteRich: Ich werds an diesem Wochenende leider nicht schaffen. Wär gern dabei, bin aber gerade erst von einer Messe aus der Schweiz zurück und muß Hausaufgaben machen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## PeteRich (9. Mai 2014)

Ich denke, dass wir maximal zu dritt wären und da für morgen Regen angesagt ist würde ich sagen, dass wir das ganze sonst aufs nächste Wochenende verschieben. Wenn jemand Lust hat kann man auch immer im Volkspark Leute treffen, die dort an den Rampen bauen...

Ansonsten ertmal schönes Wochenende für alle!
Und herzlich willkommen Tobi!


----------



## Toby_1987 (9. Mai 2014)

Habe mein Bike wieder fit gemacht. Wäre nächste Woche einsatzbereit.


----------



## simmons1984 (10. Mai 2014)

so wie siehts aus heute? wetter ist doch super schaut mal raus! ichwürde fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toby_1987 (13. Mai 2014)

Hey Jungs,

wollte heute mal das Areal am Waseberg erkunden und schauen was Hamburg dort so zu bieten hat. Wer hat Lust mitzufahren?

Start ist gegen 17 Uhr, Treffpunkt kann individuell vereinbart werden!

MfG Tobi


----------



## rhnordpool (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo Tobi,
ich werds wohl leider nicht schaffen. Falls sich sonst niemand meldet, ein paar Tips (am Besten Google Maps anschauen beim Lesen):
Mit der S-Bahn in Blankenese aussteigen, dann die Blankeneser Landstrasse Richtung Westen bis Abzweig Kösterbergstr. Direkt dort geht der Falkentaler Weg ab. Der startet NICHT direkt von der Strasse, sondern geht als kleine Treppe los und nach der Treppe gerade aus und nicht nach rechts. Nicht schwer zu finden.
Der Park nördlich und südlich vom Waseberg (ich meine die Strasse) hat ziemlich viele Trails, die runter alle zu fahren sind (und fast alle Treppen haben parallele Spuren). Problem ist eher, von unten FAHREND wieder nach oben zu kommen, weil Treppe oder arg steil  (Strasse geht natürlich immer) und ne gescheite Routenführung, damit man nicht ständig dieselben Trails fährt.
Der Waseberg hat die anspruchsvollsten/steilsten Trails in der Ecke. 
Solltest Du anschliessend Richtung Innenstadt müssen, kannst Du zwischen Elbuferweg (unten) und Elbchaussee (oben) immer wieder (meist asphaltierte) Sträßchen oder Wege finden, die im ewigen hoch und runter bis zum Museumshafen Övelgönne führen.
Viel Spass und vielleicht bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## PeteRich (14. Mai 2014)

Moin Leute!

Habe extra für dieses Wochenende schönes Wetter bestellt.
Also Samstag wäre ich auf jeden Fall für eine Runde zu haben.
Egal ob VoPa, HaBes, Blankentown oder Rissen.
Wer Lust hat kann sich ja anschließen...
Wenn gutes Wetter ist, bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.
Rissen oder Blankenese wären meine Favoriten.

Bis dann und eine chillige Arbeitswoche!


----------



## rhnordpool (15. Mai 2014)

So wenig, wie dieses Jahr bin ich noch nie gefahren, seit ich bike.
Wenn´s Dir nichts ausmacht, daß ich länger als üblich brauche, um die Rampen hochzukeuchen,  bin ich Samstag gern dabei (hab aber auch echt kein Problem damit, alleine zu fahren, falls sich noch der eine oder andere "Racer" einfinden sollte. Focus bei mir liegt z.Zt. wegen Trainingsrückstand eher auf gemütlich Höhenmeter machen). Startzeit am Samstag ab 9:30 oder später. Bin flexibel. Auch beim Treffpunkt, je nachdem, ob und wer sonst noch so mit will.
Werde spätestens Freitagnachmittag nochmal hier reinschauen, wie´s aussieht.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## PeteRich (15. Mai 2014)

Das hört sich doch super an. Cool, dass du auch mitkommst...

Ich brauche im Moment auch eine entspannte Tour. Vielleicht Rissen treffen an der Kiesgrube gegen 11:00-11:30?
Simmons und ich sind auf jeden Fall dabei.
Vielleicht bringe ich noch einen Kumpel mit.

Also bis dann!


----------



## rhnordpool (15. Mai 2014)

Zeit und Ort paßt. Gut daß ich nicht mit Simmons allein fahren muß. Das frustriert immer so, wenn er mit seinem Singlespeeder vorausdüst


----------



## rhnordpool (16. Mai 2014)

@PeteRich: Wenn Du 11:00-11:30 schreibst, meinst du dann 11:15?


----------



## chrizhh (16. Mai 2014)

Hätte jemand Lust, heute ein wenig den Saslbek Trail zu fahren? Ich bin neu dabei beim biken, war  vor ein paar Tagen mal da und bin ein wenig rumgefahren, kenne aber noch keine Strecken oder ähnliches.


----------



## rhnordpool (16. Mai 2014)

Saslbek Trail - Nie gehört. 
Sollte das im Nordosten von Hamburg sein, fragst Du vielleicht besser bei den Sachsenwaldpionieren mal nach.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrizhh (16. Mai 2014)

Ja direkt bei dem FLuss/Bach, der Saselbek. Wenn mans googled findet man da auch ein paar Infos. Da ich in Barmbek wohne wäre das für mich am nähesten dran. Der Trail geht dann wohl auch nach Duvenstedt, Kayhude etc.


----------



## PeteRich (16. Mai 2014)

Von mir aus 11:15...
bis morgen Homies


----------



## rhnordpool (16. Mai 2014)

Danke. 
Bis morgen.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## rhnordpool (24. Mai 2014)

Möchte mir morgen, Sonntag, 2x den Elbtunnel antun und plane eine entspannte "Trailsuchexpedition" mit Butterbrot+Banane+Apfelschorle im Gepäck - also relaxt, Dauer offen - in die HaBe zu unternehmen. Start ist geplant so gegen 10:00 Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte. Wegen unkalkulierbarem Elbtunnel eventuell etwas später. Da die Kondition nicht so dolle ist, dachte ich von der KH ziemlich direkt Richtung Süden zum Karlstein zu fahren und ab dort auf dem Rückweg schaun, was sich so rechts und links vom Weg an Trails auftut.
Werde heute Abend so gegen 21:00 Uhr letztmalig hier checken, ob Interesse besteht. Danach bitte über SMS an 0173 6148700.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Buxtehuder (29. Mai 2014)

Mahlzeit ! Rainer, warst du los ? Wie schaut es denn nächsten Sonntag aus ? Würde vielleicht am Karlstein starten und dann bummelig Richtung Paul Roth Stein, Großmoddereiche, Hülsenberg, Fernsehturm Langenrehm etc. ??? Gaaanz gemütlich... bin ja nun auch nicht mehr der Jüngste.


----------



## rhnordpool (29. Mai 2014)

@Buxtehuder: Nach Blick auf die Webcams vom Elbtunnel bin ich dann ne lange Tour durch mein "Heimrevier" gefahren.
Wegen Sonntag werde ich wohl erst am Samstag wissen, ob was geht. Und wenn, dann tendenziell eher früh am morgen (so gegen 9:00 Uhr). Ich melde mich aber nochmal. Neben der Klärung, was meine Holde plant, kämpfe ich momentan mit meiner Hinterradbremse. Trotz Entlüftens und Austausch der Klötze ist der Bremshebel nach 2x Fahren schon wieder am Lenker und die Bremswirkung ist unter aller Kanone. Bin ziemlich genervt und kurz davor, die Bremse komplett zu tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (30. Mai 2014)

@Buxtehuder:
Also Sonntag, 9:00 (notfalls auch 9:30) am Karlsteinparkplatz ist bei mir machbar.
Bitte melde Dich hier oder per SMS (0173 6148700), ob dir das paßt.
Bitte auch deine Handynummer nochmal zusenden, da ich nicht 100% sicher bin, ob ich den richtigen Parkplatz ansteuere (hab da so 2 oder 3 in der Nähe in Erinnerung, davon eins an einem Gasthaus in der Nähe - Name unbekannt).
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Buxtehuder (30. Mai 2014)

Moin Rainer, 

sehr schön, Felix wollte dich auch noch kontaktieren. 9:00 Uhr geht bei mir ! Bin im Urlaub diese Woche. 
Meine Nummä 0160 99147619


----------



## rhnordpool (31. Mai 2014)

@Buxtehuder:
Felix hat sich bisher nicht gemeldet. Komme dann morgen mit dem Auto zum Karlstein. In Google Maps kann ich den "richtigen" Parkplatz nicht 100%ig identifizieren. Ich sehe da eine Stichstrasse von der K52 nach Norden, die in einer Schleife endet. Etwas weiter westlich mündet der Sandscherbenweg von Norden in die K52. Ich fahre die Stichstrasse an. Sollte ich Dich dort nicht finden, melde ich mich telefonisch.
Bis morgen
Rainer
PS. Heute hat meine Hinterradbremse komplett den Geist aufgegeben (Wahrscheinlich Dichtung kaputt). hoffentlich hält die andere.


----------



## Buxtehuder (31. Mai 2014)

Moin Rainer, 

Felix meldet sich noch bei dir ! Treffen 9:30 Uhr am Karlsteinparkplatz ( die Stichstraße die von der K52 in der Schleife endet ). 
Freu mich, bis morgen !


----------



## rhnordpool (31. Mai 2014)

Alles klar.
Hab gerade mit Felix gesprochen.
CU
Rainer


----------



## rhnordpool (2. Juni 2014)

@Felix und Björn:
Hat echt mal wieder Spass gemacht in den Habe. Einziger Wermutstropfen: War ziemlich teuer. Hab mich jetzt doch entschlossen, meinen Avid-Zirkus zu beenden und gerade günstig ein SLX Bremsenset mit 180er Scheiben, Adaptern und Centerlock-tool für 150,- € bei Bike-Discount gefunden und bestellt. Und wenn schon, denn schon auch noch nen herabgesetzten Montageständer dazu. Zum Glück steht gerade wieder ein Geburtstag an  CU


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (2. Juni 2014)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deiner neuen Bremse... 
Wann darf man dir zum Geburtstag gratulieren?


----------



## rhnordpool (3. Juni 2014)

@Gonzo: Danke, daß Du fragst. Ich plane z.Zt. wieder Erlaubnisse zum Gratulieren zu erteilen, wenn ich die 75 erreicht habe. Ich geb Dir Bescheid, wenns soweit ist


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (3. Juni 2014)

Na dann muss ich ja noch lange warten...


----------



## Buxtehuder (3. Juni 2014)

Jupp  hat so viel spaß gemacht das ich gestern noch mal ne kleine runde von buxte zum karlstein gefahren bin und siehe da. die idee hatte ich nicht alleine. schön gruß an den biker aus altona ( falls er das hier liest, einen kleinen tipp gab es ja ).
heute mach ich ne pause, morgen ist dann wieder ne große runde geplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bigdaddy0815 (3. Juni 2014)

Gruß aus dem Lazarett,
Bin wieder unter den genesenden... Und hoffe ihr hattet viel Spass in der Zwischenzeit !!
Ich fange nun langsam wieder mit dem Biken an,und hoffe bald wieder mit euch fahren zu können.
Gruß an Rainer ... Hoffe dann Bremmst es Richtig !! 
Felix was macht die Schaltung ) ??

Bis dann Maddin


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (3. Juni 2014)

Die Schaltung ist Sch....!!! Dazu haben sich dann noch irgendwelche Geräusche vom Hinterrad gesellt :-(


----------



## rhnordpool (3. Juni 2014)

Gonzo_16_0 schrieb:


> Die Schaltung ist Sch....!!! Dazu haben sich dann noch irgendwelche Geräusche vom Hinterrad gesellt :-(


Kann ich nur bestätigen. Lenkte stark von meiner leicht quietschenden VR-Bremse ab (die andere ging ja sowieso nicht) .
Gute Besserung Martin, hab Dich hier und in Rissen schon vermisst.


----------



## Bigdaddy0815 (3. Juni 2014)

Ha, ich hätte euch ja gern durch den Wald Quitschen gehört ... Das muss ja herrlich gewesen sein !!!
Dämnächst wieder dabei !! Werde die Woche testen fahren und dann schauen wir mal was so geht !! 

Gruß auch an Björn !! Der wohl ohne Defekte ausgekommen ist !!

Cu Maddin


----------



## Buxtehuder (4. Juni 2014)

Naja, nicht ganz  ich bin ja mit dem Hardtail unterwegs, von daher ja bereits gehandicapt  lach
Mich hat die Schaltung 1x im Stich gelassen, keine Ahnung was das war. Bin eh so ein Technikidiot, hauptsache fahren 
war heute noch mal los  gruß an alle


----------



## rhnordpool (4. Juni 2014)

Hab heute schon den Montageständer (was ein stabiles Trum. Richtig schwer für gerade mal 45,- €uronen) und die Bremsen bekommen. Jetzt bin ich hin- und hergerissen bei dem Wetter: Lieber nochmal fahren mit 1 Bremse oder die neue anbauen und riskieren, daß das Bike dann 2 Wochen in der Werkstatt steht.  Den Montageständer hab ich immerhin zusammengeschraubt bekommen.


----------



## Buxtehuder (4. Juni 2014)

Bei der Demontage kann ich behilflich sein...


----------



## rhnordpool (4. Juni 2014)

Buxtehuder schrieb:


> Bei der Demontage kann ich behilflich sein...


Das kann ich auch. Mit dem großen Hammer umgehen, hab ich gelernt.


----------



## rhnordpool (6. Juni 2014)

So. SLX-Bremsen und Scheiben und zum ersten Mal erfolgreich eingebaut. Aufwand ca. 1 1/2 Stunden. War einfach. 
Schnell noch irgendwo einen passenden Adapter für den hinteren Bremssattel besorgen (weil falsch bestellt/geliefert), dauerte nochmal 2 Stunden wegen mehrerer Telefonate mit Bike-Discount, Lange (Shimano Deutschland) und 2 Besuche bei Radsport Lieb.
Mal wieder so eine typische Murphystory, erzähl ich bei Gelegenheit mal.
Allen schöne Pfingsten.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buxtehuder (7. Juni 2014)

Wie siehts denn am WE aus ? Neue Bremse testen Rainer ?  Gibt da noch ne kurze steile Abfahrt am Fernsehturm in Langenrehm ;-)


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (7. Juni 2014)

Die Abfahrt ist wirklich kurz... Da brauch man keine Bremsen


----------



## Buxtehuder (8. Juni 2014)

Schön Gruß an das Rentner Ehepaar das mir freundlich auf dem Karlsteintrail kurz vor dem Karlsteinparkplatz wild gestikulierend zu rief das Mountainbiken dort nicht erwünscht sei und das man am Dienstag SOFORT die Forstverwaltung darüber informieren würde das anscheinend an der Einfahrt zu diesem Trail das entsprechende Hinweisschild fehlen würde. Sorry liebe Leute... der Wald ist für uns alle da ! btw. Komisch das im weiteren Verlauf dann dicke Äste auf dem Trail lagen. Wann folgt das Drahtseil ?


----------



## Buxtehuder (9. Juni 2014)

Wollte ich gestern schon posten. Vermisst jemand ne Trinkflasche ?  hab eine am Karlstein auf einer Bank gesehen.


----------



## rhnordpool (10. Juni 2014)

Hallo Björn: War über Pfingsten offline. Habs überlebt. Wollte meine neuen Bremsen ausführen und hab es geschafft, meine Holde zu einigen kleineren Touren in Ostraliens Outback (manche nennen es auch Vorpommern) zu überreden. Hat geklappt. Selten so viel gebremst. Und das im Flachen . Muß jetzt mal schauen, wie das kommende Wochenende wird. In Rissen könnt was gehen, obs für die HaBe reicht, weiß ich erst mal wieder last minute.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Netghost (22. Juni 2014)

Soo es ist soweit. Ich kann wieder loslegen. Wann wollt ihr das nächste mal wieder fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (22. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

Du wirst wahrscheinlich mehr Erfolg haben, wenn Du selber mal ein oder zwei konkrete Vorschläge bzgl. Tag und Uhrzeit einstellst.
Bei mir steht am ehesten Samstag früher vormittag an. Wenn ich keine Lust zum Arbeiten habe, gehts auch schon mal während der Woche (Di oder Do am ehesten). Entscheiden kann ich mich aber meist erst sehr kurzfristig.


----------



## Netghost (24. Juni 2014)

hmm heute Muss ich noch weiter an meinem rad schrauben damit xt Teile dran kommen


----------



## rhnordpool (25. Juni 2014)

Quickie angesagt: Ich drohe hiermit eine Tour heute (26.6.2014) Nachmittag (so ab 14:00) im Hamburger Westen an - trotz 70% Schauerrisiko. Habs meiner neuen Bikeshort versprochen. Bis 13:00 arbeite ich noch und check regelmäßig eventuelle Interessanmeldungen hier im Forum (SMS oder Handyanruf geht natürlich auch). Beim Treffpunkt bin ich flexibel.


----------



## mhyn75 (25. Juni 2014)

Hallo Rainer. Wäre gerne dabei, wenn es OK ist, dass wir uns erst um 14:30 treffen. Bin gesundheitlich etwas angeschlagen und seit 2.Monaten nicht gefahren, weil ich das gleiche sch.... Problem mit meiner avid bremse hatte wie du. Hoffe sehr  sutsche is OK, viele gruesse, manuel


----------



## rhnordpool (25. Juni 2014)

@Manuel: 14:30 ist ok. Treffpunkt Parkplatz Rissener Kiesgrube?
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## mhyn75 (25. Juni 2014)

Super


----------



## Buxtehuder (26. Juni 2014)

Ich habe gehört Rainer ist von einem Hund angefallen worden ?


----------



## rhnordpool (26. Juni 2014)

Der wollte doch nur spielen. Hab ihn Suarez getauft. Habs meiner Frau noch nicht erzählt, sonst müßte ich wohl mit ihr, die ein Fan von Cesar Milan ist, zu seinem Gastspiel in Hamburg gehen müssen.


----------



## Gonzo_16_0 (26. Juni 2014)

"Den kenne ich, der ist harmlos....!" 

Ein Glück haben wir gewartet bis das Biest in Ketten lag  ;-)


----------



## rhnordpool (26. Juni 2014)

Habs abgehakt unter dem Motto: "Wenn man kein Geld für Tattoos hat, tuns Narben zur Not auch."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeteRich (27. Juni 2014)

...dann mal gute Besserung. Hoffentlich hast du `ne Tetanusimpfung.
Was läuft denn diesen Samstag?
Hat jemand schon `was geplant?


----------



## rhnordpool (27. Juni 2014)

@PeteRich: Hab was gehört, daß Gonzo und Buxtehuder möglicherweise Richtung HaBe planen.
Selber werd ichs höchstens mal wieder Richtung Rissen schaffen. Aber Zeit ist noch nicht klar.
Ich werd heute Abend nochmal Bescheid geben (nach 22:00 Uhr).


----------



## PeteRich (27. Juni 2014)

Danke für die Info!
Habe leider morgen mein Auto nicht, daher werde ich wohl eine Hausrunde mit meinem Rennrad drehen, da ja auch die Cyclassics vor der Tür stehen und ich ja mindestens den ersten Platz auf der 55er Runde anstrebe, wenn ich nicht vorher vom Bike falle...


----------



## rhnordpool (27. Juni 2014)

Na denn frohes trainieren. Ich klatsch dann auch, wenn Du bei den Cyclassics an meiner Haustür vorbeikommst.
So wie´s aussieht, werde ich morgen gegen 15:00 Uhr "frei" haben (= 15:30 Kiesgrube). 
Wenn noch jemand Interesse hat, unbedingt mitteilen (hier oder SMS/Anruf an 0173 6148700, da ich sonst vielleicht noch auf andere Gedanken komme.


----------



## Netghost (29. Juni 2014)

Viel zu spät aufgestanden...ich werd mir heute mal die Kriesgrube ansehen. aber nur mit Cityslics. mal schauen wie ich da hin komme


----------



## simmons1984 (9. Juli 2014)

moin radlfreunde wollte am sonnabend mal wieder ne tour machen in Blankenese/Rissen...wer hat auch Lust/Zeit? bitte melde dich!


----------



## rhnordpool (11. Juli 2014)

@simmons1984: 
Mich erschreckt die enorme Resonanz auf deine Nachfrage und trau mich nicht, in so großer Gruppe zu fahren 
Aber im Ernst: Kann dieses Wochenende leider nicht.
Bis demnächst mal wieder.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## simmons1984 (12. Juli 2014)

haha ja ich bin auch echt platt mit so vielen  Mitfahrern habe ich nicht gerechnet ...


----------



## Netghost (16. Juli 2014)

die Kiesgrube ist ein spot oder? und kein trailgebiet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhyn75 (16. Juli 2014)

Na ja - eher ein "spoettchen". Aber es lassen sich mit den umliegenden und zusammenhängenden gebieten wie zum beispiel Falkensteiner Ufer, waseberg und suellberg sowie einigen Parks kleinere technisch nicht besonders anspruchsvolle touren zusammenflicken. Schön ist der Elbblick und voll OK als spontane Feierabenrunde, wenn man keine Lust auf Elbtunnel oder scheinbar unendliche S-bahnfahrt in die schwarzen Berge hat. Wenn man noch was für seine Fahrtechnik tun will, gibts in der Kiesgrube auch noch einen skatepark.

Plane im uebrigen heute Nachmittag so gegen 1430 ein ruendchen - falls jemand mitmoechte.


----------



## PeteRich (22. Juli 2014)

Moin moin!

Wie sieht es denn mit der Bikegeisterung diesen Sonntag aus?
Hat jemand etwas geplant?
Wäre cool, wenn ein paar Leute zusammenkommen...


----------



## simmons1984 (22. Juli 2014)

hey kollege ich bin wohl dabei wenn ich nicht vorher schmelze...


----------



## PeteRich (24. Juli 2014)

wenigstens auf einen ist Verlass...


----------



## rhnordpool (24. Juli 2014)

Sonntag klappt bei mir leider nicht (Familienausflugstag). Wünsch Euch viel Spass.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## MarkZey (26. Juli 2014)

wann wollt ihr denn starten ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeteRich (27. Juli 2014)

von mir aus treffen wir uns gegen zwölf in Blankenese am Bahnhof. was meint ihr?


----------



## MarkZey (27. Juli 2014)

mh ich fahr wohl in die habe
nicht genug zeit um heut nach blankenese zu fahren


----------



## PeteRich (27. Juli 2014)

ok


----------



## PeteRich (1. August 2014)

Moin Leute!
Wie sieht es diesen Samstag vormittag aus?
Jemand bock?
Egal wohin HaBe VoPa oder Blankenese


----------



## PeteRich (15. August 2014)

Mahlzeit!
Wer hat denn morgen Lust mit in die HaBe zu kommen.
Wir sind schonmal 3-5 Leute.
Treffen ist gegen halb elf.

Wer Lust hat kommt einfach vorbei oder sagt nochmal bescheid, damit wir warten können.

Bis dann!


----------



## HeathMachine (18. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen 

@PeteRich: War super am Samstag in den HaBe!!!


----------



## PeteRich (26. August 2014)

Mahlzeit!
Also am Samstag treffen wir uns um halb zwölf am S-Bahnhof Blankenese und werden dort ein bisschen am Elbhang fahren.
Wenn es stark regnet wird dieser Termin hinfällig.

Wer bock hat einfach rumkommen. Bis jetzt sind wir zu fünft.


----------



## HeathMachine (26. August 2014)

Ich und der SvenboY sind dabei! Ich hoffe es wird doch mehr als nur "ein bisschen am Elbhang spielen" ;-P

Demnächst können wir mal ne fette Tour bei mir durch die LG Heide machen ;-)


----------



## PeteRich (26. August 2014)

Alles klar. Das hört sich doch gut an. Also nächstes mal Lüneburg Heide...  
Erstmal bis Samstag?!


----------



## Olli Pe (14. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen!
...ich bin gestern mal wieder an den Hängen ein bissl biken gewesen und - ICH HAB MICH GEFREUT WIE BOLLE!
Es ist kaum zu glauben - vor 5-8 Jahren hat ein Windbruch den geilsten Downhill an den Elbhängen komplett dicht gemacht. 
All die Jahre wurde nichts getan und nu? Die Stadt denkt endlich mal an uns!!!! ...naja, reden wir uns das jetzt mal ein das es so ist ;-)
Normalerweise hält man ja den Mund so von wg. Trailgeheimnis und so. 
Aber jetzt nich ;-) IHR MÜSST DA FAHREN! ...irgendwie muss der Baggersand da doch noch weg - die Wurzeln müssen doch mal wieder Tageslicht kriegen ;-)
Und ein bissl fester darf der Weg auch noch werden.
Und wenn´s dann vollbracht ist - der Trail ist 3 Sterne wert! Rauf und runter konnte man den damals bestens checken und sich dran erfreuen!
Na, heiß?
Wo isser nu? 
Der Trail beginnt oberhalb von Siebenweg (kleine rechte Teerstrasse beim Parkplatz beim Falkensteiner) und runter bergab vom typischen Elbhangweg. Er kreuzt dann den Siebenweg und geht dann wieder in 2-3 Kurven direkt runter zum unteren Ende des Falkensteiners.
Jetzt sind da sogar noch mehr Wege von der Stadt plan gemacht worden, als es vor 10 Jahren waren ;-))))
Wir müssen jetzt nur noch fahren und alles "tauglich" machen ;-))

Have fun! ;-)
...ansonsten sieht man an den Elbhängen echt immer weniger Biker - Sterben wir aus???

Gruß
Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeteRich (15. September 2014)

Moin Olli!

Danke erstmal für deinen Tip.
Generell ist hier im Moment sehr wenig los. Wenn ich das nächste Mal unterwegs bin poste ich hier auf jeden Fall wann und wo.

Leider bin ich dieses Wochenende ausgebucht.
Das Wochenende darauf vom 26.-28.09. muss ich leider in den Harz biken fahren wie schade!!!  ;-)
Aber ansonten freue ich mich immer, wenn hier Leute aktiv sind, weil es immer Spaß macht auch mal mit neuen Leuten zu fahren...

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## rhnordpool (15. September 2014)

Hatte beruflich und privat ziemlich stressige Monate und konnt mich nicht aufraffen, 2,5 bis 3 Stunden am Stück abzuzwacken. Mir fehlte auch ein bisschen die Abwechslung im Revier. Statt dessen hats zu häufigen Nordic Skatiing Touren und Pferde scheuchen im Klövensteen noch gereicht. Da brauch ich man gerade 1 Stunde für die Hausrunde. Hab aber immer noch hier mitgelesen und mich gefreut, daß PeteRich die Threadfahne in letzter Zeit hochgehalten hat. So langsam kommt bei mir der Spass auch wieder, und ich hoffe demnächst wieder - und wahrscheinlich eher während der Woche  als an den Wochenenden mit dem Bike unterwegs zu sein. auch ich werde dann meine Termine wieder einstellen. Ich frag mich allerdings auch, wo die vielen früheren Interessenten so abgeblieben sind.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## thomas hh (15. September 2014)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Ich frag mich allerdings auch, wo die vielen früheren Interessenten so abgeblieben sind.



Hier ist einer.
Ich fahre Mittwoch 17.09. in die Blankeneser Elbhänge.
9:30Uhr  bin ich am Parkplatz Rissener Kieskuhle.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## PeteRich (16. September 2014)

Zunächst mal danke für die Blumen Rainer!

Wenn ich aus dem Harz wieder zurück bin, werde ich hier auch wieder Treffen posten, da ich noch ausserhalb des Forums ein paar Kollegen habe, die auch immer gerne fahren und die ich dann natürlich miteinbeziehe.

Mittwoch 09:30 Uhr ist schlecht, da ich @ work sitze und knechten muss.

Bis dann!


----------



## rhnordpool (16. September 2014)

@thomas hh: Da muß ich ja schon um 8:00 Uhr aufstehen. Aber nachdem ich sicherheitshalber nochmal auf wetter.com geschaut habe, bin ich morgen dabei. CU


----------



## rhnordpool (16. September 2014)

@PeteRich: Mein Neid wird Dich verfolgen. Werde Anfang Oktober nach Deinen Posts Ausschau halten. Soll ja schon mal ein Biker im Harz mehrere Tage verlustig gegangen sein mit beinahe tragischem Ausgang .


----------



## thomas hh (16. September 2014)

Schön das du mitkommst.
Bis morgen,

Thomas


----------



## mhyn75 (19. September 2014)

Starte Samstag oder Sonntag morgen zwischen 8 und 8.30 entweder hier oder mache mich auf in Richtung Schwarze Berge. Angedacht habe ich so 3h Radlzeit. Wuerde mich freuen, wenn sich der ein oder andere Fruehsportfreund zwecks Begleitung finden wuerde. (Die Trails sind so frueh  noch leer und anschliessend haette ich noch genug Zeit, den Tag anders zu nutzen)


----------



## rhnordpool (19. September 2014)

@Olli Pe: Ich glaube, ich weiß, welchen Weg Du meinst. Jedenfalls haben Thomas HH und ich bei unserer Tour die bescheuerte Kiespiste erleben dürfen. Sorry, aber mich nervt, daß gute, befestigte Waldtrails - und der, den Du meinst, war schon seit ein paar Monaten wieder frei befahrbar - jetzt mit so ner Grobkiesauflage versaut werden, die runterzu tricky und raufzu nur anstrengend ist. Schade, war mal wirklich ein schöner Weg. Als wir am Mittwoch fuhren, fehlten nur noch oben am Einstieg ein paar Meter Kies, also wahrscheinlich inzwischen fertig. Ich frage mich echt, wozu solche Wege auf solch dämliche Art verschlimmbessert werden. Auch für Fußgänger bietet diese Art der Auflage keinen Vorteil - jedenfalls fällt mir keiner ein. Offensichtlich haben manche Kommunen immer noch zu viel Geld und keine Ideen. Im Übrigen gibts ein ähnliches Projekt "oben" zwischen Puppenmuseum und Falkensteiner Parkplatz. Dieser Weg ist schon länger "fertig" und fährt sich immer noch Sch.... Zum Glück kann man den auch an der Seite fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhyn75 (27. September 2014)

jemand bock spontan heute nachmittag oder morgen ganz frueh (ca. 9.30) auf ne tour? gerne auch in den habes?


----------



## rhnordpool (29. September 2014)

@mhyn75 : Habs leider zu spät gesehen. War am Samstag unterwegs in Blankenese. Ziemlich abwechslungsreich diesmal:
Bescheuerten neuen ziemlich großen Sprunghügel am Falkentaler Weg im Schinkelspark gesehen (unten an der Gabelung, wo man abbiegt Richtung Wiese, so genau der Typ von wahrscheinlich "wild" gebauten Sprunghügel, über den sich Behörden freuen, um Biken im Park mehr kontrollieren und eventuell verbieten zu können).
Ersten e-Biker mit KTM-Bike getroffen. Bin mal gespannt, ob das zum Massentrend wird. Wirkt dann wahrscheinlich wie obiger Sprunghügel.
Und letztlich mal wieder einen Platten eingefahren und von Spaziergängern in Gespräch über richtige Reifenwahl verwickelt (Ist das ein Racing Ralph?)
Aber sonst wars gut. Demnächst mal wieder.


----------



## mhyn75 (29. September 2014)

hab dich sogar gesehen (diesmal in zivil als ich am suelldorfer bahnuebergang auf den adac warten musste) und bin dann eh sonntag morgen (hundeslalom) gefahren.


----------



## rhnordpool (30. September 2014)

Hab nicht gewußt, daß der ADAC auch Pannenservice für Bikes anbietet. Wenn ich das gewußt hätte, hätt ich nicht gekündigt


----------



## mhyn75 (4. Oktober 2014)

morgen mittag jemand?? moechte evt in die schwarzen berge. - weiss aber leider noch nicht sicher, ob es ueberhaupt klappt zu biken- wollte nur mal gucken, ob jemand dabei waere.


----------



## simmons1984 (9. Oktober 2014)

moin leute wie siehts aus am we mit radeln? wer hat lust und zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (10. Oktober 2014)

Der Geist ist willig, das Fleisch schwach. Bin momentan mit soo schlechter Form unterwegs, möchte ich niemandem antun.
Kann sein, daß ich mich am Wochenende aufraffe (wegen Besuch vom Herbstmarkt in Wedel nur noch nicht klar, ob Sa oder So). Daher mal wieder nur extrem kurzfristige Planung. Falls ich fahre, meine übliche Runde. vielleicht trifft man sich ja unterwegs.
Wünsche Dir ne schöne Tour ohne Platten.


----------



## mhyn75 (10. Oktober 2014)

ich dreh jetzt ne spontane runde. koennte mir aber vorstellen, dieses We nochmal zu fahren. @Simmons: 
wenn es sich zeitlich ergibt. kannst ja mal posten wann du faehrst! wenn frau und kinder mir freigeben wuerde ich mich dir gerne anschliessen! vg, manuel


----------



## simmons1984 (17. Oktober 2014)

so dieses we werd ich auf jeden fall losfahren wer ist dabei?


----------



## PeteRich (29. Oktober 2014)

Hallo liebe Leute!

Wie sieht es diesen Samstag um 12 Uhr aus?
Treffpunkt S-Bahnhof Blankenese und dann ein Bißchen spazierenfahren...!

Wer hat Bock?


----------



## Netghost (29. Oktober 2014)

Hmm Spot oder Trails?


----------



## PeteRich (30. Oktober 2014)

Trails. 
Wollte das mal anplanen. Mal sehen wie viele Leute wir werden.


----------



## HeathMachine (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich wäre eventuell dabei, gerne jedoch etwas früher los.


----------



## mhyn75 (6. November 2014)

Wer hat noch Lust auf eine Tour hier dieses WE? Nach laengerer Pause will ich so 2-3 h hier in nese fahren oder den volkspark nebst umgebung erkunden. am liebsten schon morgens ganz frueh!


----------



## jaeldex (11. November 2014)

Hey Leute. Meine Frau und ich sind neu in diesem Forum. Wir haben hier schon viele gute Infos und Tips gelesen und wollten uns einfach mal vorstellen und aktiv werden. Wir fahren bisher nur in den Harburger Bergen und sind auf der Suche nach weiteren Strecken im Hamburger Umland. Könnt ihr uns ein paar Tipps für den Westen geben? Gibt es z.B. verschiedene Routen in den Kiesgruben oder kann man einfach drauf losfahren? Oder gibts vielleicht am Wochenende eine coole, mittelschwere Tour, der man sich anschließen kann?
Schönen Abend noch, Alen und Hanna


----------



## PeteRich (21. November 2014)

Hey und erstmal herzlich willkommen!

Im Moment ist es hier ein wenig ruhiger geworden, da viele Leute aus Zeit- und Wettergründen eher inaktiv sind.
Eine direkte Streckenempfehlung ist immer schwierig, also würde ich sagen, dass Ihr einfach mal `drauflosfahrt und euch zwischendurch mal orientiert. Man kann z.B. auch von der Kiesgrube super an die Blankeneser Elbhänge fahren, wo es auch Treppen gibt und es sich super fahren lässt. 
Volkspark ist natürlich auch zu empfehlen. Auch da vielleicht einfach querfeldein fahren und wenn man am anderen Ende herauskommt wieder eine neue Route ausprobieren. Auch hier gibt es nette Ecken und Möglichkeiten zum Springen, wenn Bedarf ist. Einfach von der S-Bahn Stellingen durch den Tunnel fahren und dem Weg folgen. Dann hinter der Brücke links halten ein Bißchen weiter den Berg hoch und dann kommt man zu einem "Pool" wo es Tables und Co. gibt.

Ansonsten wird hier auch eingentlich immer bekanntgegeben, wenn jemand fährt. Gerade wenn man sich nicht kennt ist es lustiger...

Erstmal viel Spaß und wenn `was ist, einfach fragen.

Bis dann! 
LG Christopher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhyn75 (22. November 2014)

faehrt hier jemand morgen vormittag?
 werde hier so ne 2 stunden runde drehen oder die eben von pete rich erwaehnten volkspark-stunts mal ausprobieren. hab zwar keine erfahrung mit sowas, aber warum nicht mal was neues ausprobieren.


----------



## rhnordpool (27. November 2014)

At Alan: Wie PeteRich schon schrieb: Forum hier aktiv verfolgen, da meist Termine sehr kurzfristig eingestellt werden. Alternativ selber einen einstellen, falls ihr auf eigene Faust los wollt. Die Chance ist groß, daß jemand mitfährt und einige, die hier aktiv sind, kennen sich im Revier doch ganz gut aus. Parkplatz Kiesgrube in Rissen ist ein guter Start- und Treffpunkt.
Die Kiesgrube ist eher nur zum Warmfahren. die eigentlichen Trails sind dann auf der anderen Seite der Rissener Landstraße beginnend in Richtung Elbe und dann an den Elbhängen zwischen Blankenese und Rissen. Typische Touren so um die 20-25 km und 400-700 HM mit meist kurzen Rampen zw. 10% und 20%. gibt auch einige Touren in diesem Revier als Downloads bei http://m.gps-tour.info/ Macht aber nur Sinn, wenn man Navi hat. Als gedruckte Karte ist das kaum hilfreich. Einfacher ists generell mit Führer. Wenn ihr die Harburger Berge kennt, ist hier alles kleiner. Im Prinzip sinds 2-3 "logische" Rundkurse mit vielen kleinen Varianten. Spaß machts trotzdem, wenn CC/AM das Thema ist. Downhillfreaks haben hier eher Problem mangels echter Herausforderungen.


----------



## rhnordpool (27. November 2014)

@alle:
Die aktiven Threadleser hier haben sicher bemerkt, daß ich dieses Jahr eher selten aktiv war (hier im Thread und im Revier). Jetzt ist alles klar: Meine Frau und ich brechen die Zelte in Hamburg ab und ziehen nach Bad Kreuznach im Februar 2015 um, Mietvertrag gerade perfekt gemacht. Ich freue mich schon auf die neuen Möglichkeiten (mildes Klima, über 200 HM am Stück hoch wie runter, gardaseeähnliche, felsige Trails mit Spitzkehren, hinreichend viele Krankenhäuser  und mehrere spannende Reviere wie Pfalz, Odenwald, Hunsrück im 50 km Umkreis inkl. diverser Bikeparks. Das reicht lange.
Aus dem Thread verabschiede ich mich daher so langsam. Im Forum selbst bleib ich registriert und freu mich, falls sich ab April 2015 alte Bekannte für gemeinsame Touren in und um Bad Kreuznach bei mir melden sollten. Bis dahin: Danke für die schönen gemeinsamen Touren, bleibt gesund und fit und vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal wieder. Aber wartet nicht zu lange. Das Alter nagt.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Joobxx (8. Dezember 2014)

Wann und wo ist denn das nächste treffen? Ich fahre auch hier rum und würde gerne mal mitfahren.


----------



## PeteRich (2. Januar 2015)

Erstmal ein frohes neues Jahr für alle!
Gute Reise und viel Erfolg in der neuen Heimat für Rainer! Schade ist es schon, das du dann weg bist.

Wer Lust hat kann am Samstag mit in die Harburger Berge kommen. wir fahren dort und treffen uns um halb eins beim Parkplatz. Wir werden wahrscheinlich zu dritt sein. Wer Lust hat einfach melden oder direkt dort hinkommen. 

Entspannte Tour ohne Stress.


----------



## Joobxx (2. Januar 2015)

PeteRich schrieb:


> Erstmal ein frohes neues Jahr für alle!
> Gute Reise und viel Erfolg in der neuen Heimat für Rainer! Schade ist es schon, das du dann weg bist.
> 
> Wer Lust hat kann am Samstag mit in die Harburger Berge kommen. wir fahren dort und treffen uns um halb eins beim Parkplatz. Wir werden wahrscheinlich zu dritt sein. Wer Lust hat einfach melden oder direkt dort hinkommen.
> ...



Welcher Parkplatz genau? (Wildpark oder Kärtner Hütte).


----------



## PeteRich (2. Januar 2015)

Kärtner Hütte. Wenn das Wetter besser ist als heute. Kannst ja nochmal mailen, wenn du willst. Ich bin online...


----------



## rhnordpool (2. Januar 2015)

@PeteRich: Danke für die guten Wünsche. Dir (und natürlich auch allen anderen Bikern auch) ebenfalls ein erfolgreiches Jahr und viele tolle Touren. Bin mal gespannt, wie´s bei mir wird: wieder ein Jahr älter und die Touren vor der Haustür demnächst länger, höher und wohl auch anspruchsvoller.
Werde sicherlich aus Neugier immer mal im Thread hier mitlesen - allein schon aus Neugier, ob er überlebt (ist ja im Vergleich zu 2013 hier sehr ruhig geworden. Aber die meisten früher "Aktiven" sind, wie ich aus zuverlässiger Quelle weiß, immer noch unterwegs auf den üblichen Trails).
Alles Gute
Rainer


----------



## Joobxx (2. Januar 2015)

PeteRich schrieb:


> Kärtner Hütte. Wenn das Wetter besser ist als heute. Kannst ja nochmal mailen, wenn du willst. Ich bin online...



Das Wetter war doch Super heute, etwas windig Aber wenigstens kein Regen, da würde ich immer losfahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeteRich (3. Januar 2015)

Machen wir auch. Treffen uns morgen um halb eins. Bis morgen!


----------



## Joobxx (3. Januar 2015)

AUA!


----------



## PeteRich (13. Januar 2015)

Hallo liebe Biker!

Wir treffen uns mit ein paar Leuten am Samstag 17.1.15 an der Kärntener Hütte (Parkplatz) in den Harburger Bergen.
Wer bock hat einfach rumkommen oder vorher melden. 
Wie immer entspannte Runde ohne Stress.

Bis dann!


----------



## HeathMachine (13. Januar 2015)

Ich bin dabei!
Treffen um 11:00 Uhr an der Kärntener Hütte!


----------



## simmons1984 (16. Januar 2015)

moin ich werde morgen doch nicht mitfahren in den HaBes bin aber in Blankenese unterwegs...mfg


----------



## PeteRich (22. Januar 2015)

Hallo liebe Leute! 
Am kommenden Samstag wollen wir gerne eine Tour in Blankenese fahren. 
Wer Lust hat sagt einfach Bescheid und kommt um zwölf zum S Bahnhof Blankenese.

LG Christopher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joobxx (23. Januar 2015)

ach schade, ich fahre heute 14.00 wenn die Sonne scheint. Wer lust hat vom (EKZ)Schenefeld aus loszufahren?! Und dann nach Rissen /Blankenese/ Wedel


----------



## Joobxx (23. Januar 2015)

Zieht euch bloß warm an, mir sind heute fast die Füße erfroren. 10 grad wärmer wäre besser.......viel Spaß !


----------



## PeteRich (24. Januar 2015)

Danke für den Tipp. Habe mir schon dickere Handschuhe rausgesucht...


----------



## Joobxx (7. Februar 2015)

Morgen werde ich wieder etwas radeln. 9.00 Uhr am EKZ Schenefeld wer mit will. Bei 5 grad und Sonne sollten schon frühlinsgefühle Aufkommen.


----------



## PeteRich (20. Februar 2015)

Moin Leute!

Morgen werden wir mit (im Moment 4 Leuten) in Handeloh biken.
Wer Lust hat kommt einfach um 11:00 Uhr zum EDEKA Am Markt 1, 21256 Handeloh.
Das wird eine schöne Tour durch die Lüneburger Heide, wenn es nicht in Stömen regnet.

LG und happy weekend!


----------



## HeathMachine (20. Februar 2015)

Meine Hausstrecke, bis morgen!!! )


----------



## Joobxx (21. Februar 2015)

So weit weg wollt ihr?? (gehört das auch zu Blankenese) Viel Spaß !


----------



## Hanswurschtl (28. Februar 2015)

Moin! 
Ihr kennt ja alle die neuen "rollstuhlfahrerfreundlichen Verschönerungen" im Bikepark-Blankenese. Bei der neuen kurzen Treppe die die beiden Wege beim Polterberg verbindet gibt es ein paar Treckerspuren die von oben gefahren schon ganz witzig sind und von unten auch gehen, so dass man die blöde neue Treppe umfahren kann. Je mehr sich diese Option etabliert desto wahrscheinlicher bildet sich dadurch ein kleiner Trail, also immer schön fahren. 
Bei der alten Treppe die kurz darauf kommt und zur Straße (Waseberganfahrt Falkentalerweg) runterführt wurden an der Seite ein paar dicke Baumstämme eingegraben, so dass man an der Seite keine Chance mehr hat hochzufahren.
Einen davon konnte ich mal in den Weg rollen und zwei andere habe ich letztens mit meinem Bruder weggeräumt. 
Die zwei verbleibenden Baumstämme haben wir mit vier Armen aber nicht einfach wegbekommen. Wenn Ihr also mal in einer größeren Gruppe dort in der Nähe seit...
Gute Fahrt!
Sven


----------



## simmons1984 (13. März 2015)

moin leude wenn das wetter passt wollte ich am sonntg endlich mal wieder ne runde drehen in blankenese und umgebung wer wäar dabei? gruß johannes


----------



## Joobxx (13. März 2015)

Hört sich gut an Wo und wann ist der Treffpunkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simmons1984 (14. März 2015)

ich schlage vor 12 Uhr S-blankenese, wenns  passt...


----------



## PeteRich (14. März 2015)

Hallo Leute! 
Ich kann leider nicht, da ich morgen schon um 9:30 unterwegs bin. Aber viel Spaß!!


----------



## mhyn75 (23. April 2015)

Morgen jemand ab ca. 14.00 hier im Revier unterwegs?


----------



## Blackforrest_29 (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin "ein fast noch" neu Uetersener und auf der Suche nach gleichgesinnten, die gern mal mit dem MTB ne Runde am Abend drehen. Gibt es hier vielleicht Biker/innen aus Uetersen, bzw. dem direkten Umfeld? Bikerliche Grüße Bernd


----------



## Wurzlsepp_ (5. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin neu in Pinneberg gestrandet (komme vom Niederrhein) und suche nun auch mal Anschluss. Fahre MTB / RR als Ausgleichssport zum Hockey, war allerdings seit 2007 eher verletzt als sportiv unterwegs. Fahrlevel wäre demnach Konditionsloser Anfänger, aber das Hardtail habe ich schonmal entstaubt. Evtl. geht ja was?


----------



## Blackforrest_29 (6. Mai 2015)

Hallo, ich fahre heute am Abend (ca. 19:00 Uhr) eine kleine Runde. Du kannst Dich gern anschliessen.


----------



## Joobxx (6. Mai 2015)

Blackforrest_29 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich fahre heute am Abend (ca. 19:00 Uhr) eine kleine Runde. Du kannst Dich gern anschliessen.


 
Wo fährst du denn los?


----------



## Blackforrest_29 (6. Mai 2015)

Hey, start ist nun 18:30 an der Feuerwehrwache Uetersen.






Es wird- vorausgesetzt es kommen keine alternativen Vorschläge, über die ich mich auch freuen würde, da ich mich nicht so gut auskenne- folgende grobe Route geben

- Langes Tannen- Ausflug in die Marsch- Liether Wald, Liether Park, Tornescher Moor, Esinger Forst und zurück.
Das ganze wird wohl - je nach Laune der Teilnehmer - ein bis 2,5 Stunden dauern.

Ich habe heute in jedem Fall nach hinten hin Zeit,


----------



## PeteRich (19. Mai 2015)

An Wrzlsepp:

Hey und erstmal herzlich willkommen!

Im Moment ist es hier ein wenig ruhiger geworden, da viele Leute aus Zeit- und Wettergründen eher inaktiv sind.
Man kann z.B. auch von der Kiesgrube super an die Blankeneser Elbhänge fahren, wo es auch Treppen gibt und es sich super fahren lässt. 
Volkspark ist natürlich auch zu empfehlen. Auch da vielleicht einfach querfeldein fahren und wenn man am anderen Ende herauskommt wieder eine neue Route ausprobieren. Auch hier gibt es nette Ecken und Möglichkeiten zum Springen, wenn Bedarf ist. Einfach von der S-Bahn Stellingen durch den Tunnel fahren und dem Weg folgen. Dann hinter der Brücke links halten ein Bißchen weiter den Berg hoch und dann kommt man zu einem "Pool" wo es Tables und Co. gibt.

Ansonsten wird hier auch eingentlich immer bekanntgegeben, wenn jemand fährt. Gerade wenn man sich nicht kennt ist es lustiger...

Erstmal viel Spaß und wenn `was ist, einfach fragen.

Bis dann! 
LG Christopher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simmons1984 (9. Juli 2015)

so nach langer abstinenz wollte ich am samstag mal wieder losradeln wer hat lust mitzufahren? Blankenese oder rissen ist angedacht gruß Johannes


----------



## Joobxx (9. Juli 2015)

wann und wo ist das Treffen? Könnte sein das ich Zeit finde


----------



## simmons1984 (9. Juli 2015)

bin noch offen für Zeitpunkt Treffpunkt z.b. S-bahnhof blankenese


----------



## Joobxx (10. Juli 2015)

ich kann aber leider keine feste Zusage machen, deswegen wollte ich deine Vorstellung vom Ort und Zeitpunkt wissen. S-Bahn Blankenese ist schon mal gut......


----------



## simmons1984 (10. Juli 2015)

dann sage ich 12uhr S-Blankenese wetter sollte ja passen


----------



## Joobxx (10. Juli 2015)

ok, welches Rad fährst du? Marke oder Farbe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simmons1984 (10. Juli 2015)

dunkel rotes specialized p-slope...


----------



## Joobxx (10. Juli 2015)

Ok, ich fahre einen vercromten Alurahmen mit Blau weißen Streifen mit Neongelben Magura Felgenbremsen


----------



## Bananenbaum6 (21. Juli 2015)

Moin ihr,
Nach langem Suchen habe ich endlich diesen Thread gefunden 
Ich bin neu in diesem Forum und aus Wedel
Würde mich freuen wenn jemand Lust hätte mich mal mit zu nehmen und mir ein paar Spots in der Umgebung zeigt, hab schon gehört zwischen Blankenese und Wedel soll der Matsch brennen^^

Liebe Grüße, ich freue mich auf Antwort


----------



## toadle (22. Juli 2015)

Hey zusammen, 
ich war tatsächlich MO und gestern alleine unterwegs in dem Gebiet und mir fehlte auch jemand, der Orientierung geben könnte.
Habe versucht mal den den Beginn dieser Strecke zu fahren: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fhmkzdvbdifjbjoq aber irgendwie nicht so richtig den Weg gefunden.

Wäre auch sehr gerne dabei, bei einer kleinen Erkundungstour. 

@Bananenbaum6 : Sonst könnten wir aber auch gerne zusammen noch mal gucken fahren. Wollte man WE evtl. mal in die Harburger Berge und "gucken". Da soll ja auch einiges gehen. 

Bin selber allerdings noch Rookie. Also erwartet von mir keine "Sprünge" und auch sonst mal eine Vollbremsung


----------



## rhnordpool (22. Juli 2015)

Hallo aus Bad Kreuznach. Ich habe diesen Thread mal ins Leben gerufen, bin aber dieses Jahr nach Bad Kreuznach umgezogen -  vielleicht auch ein Grund, warum es etwas still hier geworden ist. Freut mich aber sehr, daß sich doch ein paar neue hierher verirrt haben auf der Suche nach Trails bzw. Mitfahrern. Mein Tip: checkt doch mal hier die älteren Posts durch und schreibt die im Thread aktiveren Biker mal direkt an. Außerdem selber KONKRETE Wunschtermine mit Treffpunkt hier einstellen. Klappt meist am Besten (auch kurzfristig) weil doch die bisher Aktiven sehr unterschiedlich Zeit haben (Schichtarbeit, Familie, etc.) und natürlich den Thread regelmäßig besuchen. Es gibt auch für die GPS-Fans einiges an Touren - sowohl in Rissen als auch Harburger Berge (z.B. bei
http://m.gps-tour.info/.

Zu Rissen-Blankenese:
Man kann fast alle Waldwege in beide Richtungen fahren. Einige Rampen nur runter, aber was solls, einmal hoch schieben und beim nächsten Mal weiß mans. Außerdem besteht das Rissener Revier aus 3 Bereichen: Die Elbhänge nach Blankenese bis hin zum Hirschpark, die Kiesgrube an der B431 (hier auch eine kleine Downhillstrecke) bis zum Marienbad und den Wald östlich vom Golfplatz Falkenstein. Das kann man sehr gut miteinander verbinden.

Und wer Strecke machen will, kann auch noch den Klövensteen als Anfahrtsweg nutzen. Was Fahrtechnik anbelangt, sollte auch ein Rookie Spass haben, gibt kaum Stellen, die technisch wirklich problematisch sind.

Harburg ist ein sehr weitläufiges Klasserevier, sicher ne ganze Nummer besser als Rissen/Blankenese. Dafür gibts auch2-3 Threads im Lokalforum, wo ihr Euch an Gruppen dranhängen könnt. Macht Sinn, da man doch leicht die Orientierung verlieren kann und die Trails auch heftiger und länger sind, was dann nicht wirklich Spass macht, wenn man sie falschrum angeht.

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß. Ich habe ihn definitiv gehabt.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Bananenbaum6 (22. Juli 2015)

@toadle von mir aus gern, hab grade Urlaub könnte somit auch vormittags, sag an wann es dir passt!
Bei den Hamburger Bergen am Wochenende bin ich vielleicht auch dabei, muss aber noch gucken ob das Zeitlich bei mir passt.

@rhnordpool danke für die Einleitung.
Ich warte einfach noch ein bisschen wird sich bestimmt noch einer melden / bereit erklären mir die Gegend zu zeigen, die ganzen Orte die du da genannt hast sagen mir nämlich rein gar nichts, allein würde ich mich elendig Verfahren und dann bin ich auf einmal im elbtunnel


An alle: 
Wenn jemand Lust hat morgen so gegen 1100 ne kleine Tour mit mir in Blankenese und Umland zu starten, ich werde um 10 vor 11 am BF Blankenese bei den Bussen stehen...

Weiß/Schwarzes Haibike 29er Grüne Griffe.. Das müsste genug fürs erkennen sein  

Liebe Grüße


----------



## toadle (22. Juli 2015)

@Bananenbaum6 Ich kann leider nur Abends unter der Woche. So ab 19:30h kann ich da sein. Vorher schaffe ichs leider nicht.

Aber ich würde am SA/SO auf jeden Fall mal in die Harburger Berge aufbrechen. z.B. nachmittags ab 14h? In mein Auto passen auf jeden Fall auch zwei Bikes (ohne Vorderrad).

Ich bin aber die letzten beiden Tage - wie von @rhnordpool vorgeschlagen - an der Kiesgrube gestartet und habe Kiesgrube-Marienbad und Wald östlich vom Golfplatz Falkenstein mal befahren. Beides cool, aber ich habe mir glaube zu viele Gedanke über eine "richtige Strecke" gemacht.

@rhnordpool In der von mir geposteten Strecke wird auch durch die "Wittenbergener Heide" gefahren. Warst Du da auch mal?


----------



## rhnordpool (22. Juli 2015)

@toadle: Wittenbergener Heide immer dann, wenn ich über den Klövensteen zurück nach Schenefeld fuhr (früherer Wohnort).
Generell habt ihr, wenn ihr mal ne Weile gefahren seid, in dem von mir genannten Gebiet meist so 2-3 "Grundtouren" und zusätzlich viele kürzere Trailvarianten. Vorm Fahren macht man sich dann meistens Gedanken darüber, in welcher Kombination man die Strecken am optimalsten fährt, um möglichst wenig doppelt fahren zu müssen und trotzdem so um die 600-700 hm zusammenzubekommen.
Macht Sinn, sich eine solche Runde einzuprägen, um die Grundorientierung zu haben. Und dann Schritt für Schritt mal die Seitenwege ausprobieren. Gibt erstaunlich viel zu entdecken, obwohl das Revier so klein ist. Ist aber schwierig ne genaue Beschreibung zu geben und mit GPX-Tracks hab ichs nicht so. Daher nochmals mein Tip: Kontaktiert einen der Jungs per PM direkt, die sich in letzter Zeit noch zu Touren verabredet haben, damit ihr so ne Grundorientierung bekommt. Ich denke, Simmons1984 würde gut passen.


----------



## mhyn75 (23. Juli 2015)

Schön, dass hier wieder Leben in die Bude kommt!
Ich fahre mmt. so viel es geht hier und in den Habes. Auch schonmal Ausdauerabschaltgeradeauswaldautobahnrunden durch den Klövensteen nach Wedel. So 1-2 mal die Woche. Leider familienbedingt nur sehr kurzfristig und dann häufig sehr früh am Morgen oder abends.

Freue mich aber immer über Mitfahrer. Werde jetzt dann wieder mehr hierreinposten. Ihr auch?

@rhnordpool: hoffe, du hast in Bad Kreuznach auch so ne schöne Hausrunde und nette Mitfahrer gefunden. Freut mich dass du noch (zumindest virtuell) hier unterwegs bist.


----------



## rhnordpool (23. Juli 2015)

@mhyn75: Schön von Dir zu hören. Die alte Heimat läßt einen noch nicht so ganz los. Meine Holde schaut immer noch Hamburg Journal und ich lese halt noch im alten Thread hier. 
Was biken in Bad Kreuznach anbelangt: Auch auf die Gefahr hin, daß Du neidisch wirst, schau mal in meinem Profil nach Fotos "Biken in Bad Kreuznach".

Habe bisher noch keine Fotos von den Trails selbst gemacht, kann nur sagen: Lang, oft steinig und ruppig, relativ ausgesetzt  (die Ecke hier wird schon mal mit dem Gardasee verglichen). Bei einigen Trails sollte man Hinterradversetzen einigermaßen beherrschen (übe ich demnächst). Bin regelmäßig unterwegs - häufiger mit dem Nachbarn (Bikefreak mit kompletter Werkstatt. Auch hier lerne ich aktuell dazu).

Die Tourenauswahl ist riesengroß, von gemütlichen Langstrecken-Weinbergs-Panoramatouren bis scharfen Downhillstrecken und alle möglichen Kombinationen hiervon. Die wichtigsten Hügel (Gans, Lemberg und Rotenfels kann ich - ohne lange Anfahrtsstrecken von der Haustür starten. Und das gilt nur für die direkte Umgebung. im halbstündigen Autoabstand liegen weitere Reviere (Donnersberg, Stromberg-Flowtrails, Die Berge beiderseits des Rheins nördlich Bingen. Na und die Alpen sind gerade mal 3 Autostunden entfernt.

Die letzten Wochen habe ich mir die "haarigsten" Trails erstmal zu Fuß vorgenommen (sind schöne Highspeedwanderungen mit Walking-Stöcken und so 5-7 km/h bergauf, 6-13 km lang und bis zu 450 HM als netten Nebeneffekt fürs Konditionstraining). Und wenns mal mit der Kondition oder der Technik nicht so geklappt hat, ist immer irgendwo eine Straußenwirtschaft, wo man sich für relativ wenig Geld mit dem lokalen Wein trösten kann. Vielleicht verschlägts Dich ja mal in die Ecke. Unbedingt Bike mitbringen (zur Not hier mieten). Würde mich freuen..

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bananenbaum6 (23. Juli 2015)

Moin erstmal, 
Ich sitze momentan oben auf dem Tafelberg und raste 

Bin jetzt seit frühe um 1000 unterwegs und in rissen bei der DH Strecke gestartet.. Jedoch stark orientierungslos.. 
Paar schöne Treppen hab ich gefunden.. 

@mhyn75 wann bist du wider unterwegs, ich schließe mich dir an!


----------



## mhyn75 (23. Juli 2015)

@rhnordpool: schön hast du es da. Schade nur, dass die Stadt im Kessel nicht Hamburg heisst 

@Bananenbaum6 : da biste ja rumgekommen heute. 
Habe für das We und/ oder morgen Nachmittag eine Blankeneserunde bzw. HarburgerBerge im Visier. Meld mich aber nochmal wann genau


----------



## toadle (23. Juli 2015)

@mhyn75 Hatte mich mit @Bananenbaum6 Bereits zu einer Runde in den Harburger Bergen verabredet. Wollten am SA gg. 14h los. Willste dabei sein?

Ich selbst wollte heute Abend vielleicht nochmal nach Blankenese. Falls ichs nach der Arbeit noch schaffe.


----------



## mhyn75 (23. Juli 2015)

Samstag 14.00 klingt doch gut. Kann nur sein, dass ich kurzfristig absagen muss. Aber ansonsten gebonkt.
Fahrt ihr mit dem Auto rüber, mit der s-bahn oder mit dem Rad durchn alten Elbtunnel?

Eine Person und ein Bike mit ausgebautem Vorderrad könnte noch in meinen Kombi passen.

Heute abend setz ich mich wenn überhaupt ganz kurzfristig aufs Rad und dann nur für ne Stunde. Wahrscheinlich eher morgen Nachmittag.


----------



## Bananenbaum6 (23. Juli 2015)

@mhyn75 mit dem Auto, toadle hatte vor zu fahren.. Ab Altona.. Wenn du näher an Wedel dran wohnst würde ich dich vielleicht als Mitfahrgelegenheit vor ziehen 

Habe grade arge Probleme mit meinem Rad. War heute 6 Stunden die Gegend erkunden und nun nur Mist.. 
Hab bis jetzt dran rum geschraubt.. Wenns morgen nach ner Test fährt nicht besser ist frage ich mal so in die Runde:
Hat jemand Mega Ahnung und könnte sich mein Moped mal anschauen?


----------



## toadle (23. Juli 2015)

Hey Ihr, Treffpunkt in Altona war hier geplant. 

https://www.google.de/maps/place/Mu...s0x47b18586576f7f8d:0xc681cf5e91715c8!6m1!1e1

Wenn für Euch was anderes besser ist, dann treffen wir uns aber auch direkt dort.

Ich wäre jetzt hierhin gefahren zum Start.

http://goo.gl/maps/zoRkc

Von da geht das hier los:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=hfrkwbhtiiwoqica


----------



## mhyn75 (24. Juli 2015)

Wohne zwischen Blankenese und Osdorf und Iserbrook. Allerdings hat der Wetterbericht für morgen teilw. heftige Gewitter gemeldet - wenn das stimmt, muss ich nicht unbedingt im Wald sein. Dann würde ich eher am Sonntag in die schwarzen Berge nach Harburg.

Auf jeden Fall werde ich ich heute hier im Hamburger Westen am späten Nachmittag eine Runde drehen - ca. 2-2,5 h. Treffpunkt wäre die Esso am Hirschpark. Falls jmd. mitwill können wir uns wg. Uhrzeit kurzschliessen. Mmt. wollte ich ca. gegen 17.30 starten.

@toadle : ein etablierter Mountainbikertreffpunkt an den Harburger Bergen ist der Parkplatz an der Kärtner Hütte ( Cuxhavener Str. 55, 21149 Hamburg) - ist einfach und schnell mit dem Auto und der S-bahn erreichbar ind es geht direkt auf die Trails. können uns aber auch bei dem von dir vorgeschlagenen Parkplatz treffen.

@Bananenbaum6 : habe eher zwei linke Schrauberhände aber ein wenig kenne ich mich evt. aus. Was ist denn das Problem mit Deinem Rad?


----------



## Bananenbaum6 (24. Juli 2015)

@mhyn75 der Steuersatz wackelt und macht Geräusche obwohl alles Fest ist..
Hab schon alles zerlegt gereinigt gefettet und wider zusammen gesetzt.. Keine Besserung :/


----------



## toadle (24. Juli 2015)

@mhyn75 Nein, dass lass uns gerne den Standard-Treffpunkt nehmen. Bin das erste Mal dort. 14:30h da?

@Bananenbaum6 Würdet Ihr denn jetzt lieber zusammen fahren oder bleiben wir beim Treffen in Altona?

Bzgl. Wetter: Ja, aktuell sieht die Vorhersage echt nicht so prickelnd aus. Falls das morgen schlecht ist, würde ich vorschlagen einfach auf SO gleiche Zeit, gleicher Ort zu vertagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bananenbaum6 (24. Juli 2015)

@toadle ne, bleibt beim Treffen in Altona..

Das mit dem Wetter ist Mist, Sonntag siehts bei mir eher schlecht aus aber ich schaue mal was sich machen lässt..


----------



## mhyn75 (24. Juli 2015)

schaue mir morgen auch lieber das wetter "live" an. ansonsten sonntag. 

banaenbaum6: kann es sein, dass bei deinem Rad die Gabelkrone die Geräusche verursacht? Hab gehört, dass viele dann glauben, dass es der Steuersatz ist.

ansonsten hab ich auch keine idee dazu


----------



## Bananenbaum6 (24. Juli 2015)

Habe das Geräusch einigermaßen verringern können.. Steuersatz auseinander und zusammen gebaut.. 

Drücken wir mal die Daumen mit dem Wetter morgen


----------



## toadle (24. Juli 2015)

@Bananenbaum6 @mhyn75 Jungs, ich glaube wir sollten vielleicht jeztz schon mal auf Sonntag umplanen. Nach den deutlichen Hinweisen in der Wettervorhersage. Gewitter, heftiger Regen, Sturm.

Was meint Ihr? Passt es Euch beiden auch am SO?


----------



## mhyn75 (25. Juli 2015)

na klar. werde vielleicht achon früher dort sein ein paar kleine trails befahrem und dann um 14 Uhr am Treffpunkt sein.


----------



## Bananenbaum6 (25. Juli 2015)

Ja ok, bin heut Nacht vom Gewitter wach geworden und hatte gehofft, dass es dann heute schön ist... aber war wohl nichts..

@mhyn75 wann wärst du denn dann schon da?

Ich habe da noch eine kleine Frage zu den Harburger Bergen,
wie schaust da mit Den Trails aus?
Habe momentan nur ein fullface Helm hier und mit dem cc fahren käme mir ein bisschen albern vor.. Oder kann man den in den Bergen schon brauchen?

Heute Solls ab 1800/1900 wieder schön sein, fährt jemand dann ne Runde mit mir in Blankenese oder so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhyn75 (25. Juli 2015)

hab da schon öfter biker mit fullface helmen gesehen. musst dir nicht doof vorkommen. gibt ja auch einige stunts da (die aber wiederum nicht wirklich einen fullface erfordern).

würde morgen am liebsten so früh wie möglich hin. wenn es bei 14.00 bleibt, würde ich so 1.5 h vorher dort starten.

dass ich spontan lust auf eine kleine runde heute bekomme könnte auch sein, muss uch aber wenn ganz spontan entscheiden


----------



## Bananenbaum6 (25. Juli 2015)

@toadle brauchst mich morgen nicht mitnehmen, fahre mit der Sbahn..

@mhyn75 bin morgen um 1230 an der Sbahn Neuwiedenthal.. 
Wollen wir uns an der Kärntner Hütte treffen? 
So um 1235?


----------



## toadle (25. Juli 2015)

@Bananenbaum6 @mhyn75 Wenn Ihr Euch schon um 12:30 da trefft, bin ich gerne auch schon früher dabei, wenn OK?!


----------



## mhyn75 (25. Juli 2015)

perfecto!


----------



## Bananenbaum6 (25. Juli 2015)

Passt, dann bis morgen!


----------



## toadle (26. Juli 2015)

Falls mich gleich jemand sucht: Silberner Golf V und blau-schwarzes Bike.


----------



## Malte1996 (3. August 2015)

Moin 
Ich suche paar Leute die mir paar tricks im Gelände zeigen können, wollte mal aktiver werden und mit den man auch mal ein Ausflug machen könnte.
Komme aus Uetersen.


----------



## mhyn75 (4. August 2015)

Hallo. Starte morgen gegen 16.30 Uhr eine Runde von +-2,5 h. VG, Manuel


----------



## Malte1996 (4. August 2015)

Morgen ist schlecht bei mir Donnerstag und Freitag hätte ich Zeit
Gruß Malte


----------



## Bananenbaum6 (11. August 2015)

Huhu,
War gestern Nacht in den Holmer Sandbergen unterwegs und habe nochmal ein bisschen erkundet...(war sehr dunkel..)
Hab aber trotzdem nette Stückchen gefunden.

@Malte1996 wenn du Lust hast können wir uns morgen in Holm treffen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli Pe (13. September 2015)

Moin!
...was ist bitte in "unserem" Revier los????
Also nicht nur, dass im Römischen Garten Rudel-Nackt-Joga mit aufgehender Sonne und so´n Zeug abgeht - das nimmt man als Hamburger ja mal so ganz locker und entspannt hin... (so 15-20 Eumel waren unten im Atrium nackisch am Hampeln und oben lagen die Klamotten rum - wollte mir schon nen Jucks machen und die mitnehmen )

...aber dass man aus dem Höhenweg-Trail aus nem lockeren S1-Trail einen S0, bzw. eigentlich schon ´nen -S1-Trail macht, geht echt gar nicht!!! Ich bin stinkensauer, dass HH jetzt sein Geld in die Ausbesserung von uralten Wanderwegen steckt!!! 
Der erste Trauerfall sind unsere heißgeliebten ausgewaschenen Querrinnen nach 3-4 Kurven hinter dem Falkensteinerparkplatz Richtung Wittenbergener Leuchtturm: Dort haben sie jetzt alles plan gemacht  ab nun heisst es: Kette rechts den Berg rauf... 
Und den nächsten Trauerfall sind sie gerade aktiv dabei - Richtung Römischen Garten vom Falkensteiner aus: Dort haben sie die Wurzeln und die Rinne platt gemacht.... UND?! TREPPEN HIN!!!! ARGGGGHHHHH!!!!Wehe wenn das so weiter geht! 

Echt schade, was man mit Geld an Freude alles kaputt machen kann... 
Wenigstens kann ich da in 25 Jahren mit nem Rollator cruisen
Auf der nächsten Runde in den Hängen trage ich schwarz!!!

Gruß
Olli


----------



## cosmo. (28. September 2015)

Da kommt ich seit Jahren mal wieder zum Mountainbiken nach Hamburg und muss lesen, dass meine Haustrails platt sind und Yogis sich die Sonne aufn Blanken scheinen lassen.... Wie auch immer!
Hey Wessis, hat jemand Bock auf ne Runde diesen Mittwoch oder Donnerstag?


----------



## Haselmaus12 (19. Oktober 2015)

Hallo die Elbe runter...
Ich suche Mitkämpfer für das Team Haseldorf Racer im Winterpokal
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/team/219


----------



## Olli Pe (17. Januar 2016)

Moin!
Da freut man sich auf ne lockere Schneerunde in unserem Elbrevier und kriegt am Ende den Brechreiz einfach nicht weg...
Was passiert bloß hier beim Elbhöhenweg? Jetzt sind die Bagger schon am letzten "Downhill" aus Richtung Falkensteiner gen Wittenberger Weg angekommen 
(der schnelle Teil Richtung Campingplatz, der unten im rechten Winkel an der Bank vorbei wieder hoch geht).
Der Weg runter ist glatt und breit vorbereitet worden für weitere Baumaßnahmen, der Weg rauf ist schon komplett mit Splitt ausgebessert worden. Ich glaube, dass die bestimmt noch ein paar Kack-Stufen im "Downhill"teil einbauen werden... Damit ist der Weg endgültig für uns "hin".
Ich möchte mal wissen, wer das zu verantworten hat, hier im Wald im Gebiet zwischen Waseberg und Wittenberger Weg gut und gerne 50.000 bis 100.000 EUR als Steuergelder zu begraben. Zum Glück bin ich kein Hamburger!
Echt übel! 30 Jahre hat es keine Sau interessiert wie die Wege mitten im Wald dort sind...
Naja, nichtmal Kinderwagen sind dann dort mehr erwünscht wg. den Treppen ;-)
*seufz*


----------



## Hanswurschtl (5. Februar 2016)

Wisst Ihr was mich noch mehr ankotzt als die schwachsinnigen Begründungen des Bezirksamts Altona bzgl. der Bebauung? 
Das mein Bruder und ich die Einzigen sind, die zumindest versuchen mal ein paar Alternativen auszufahren und was wiederherzustellen.
Bereits im Februar habe ich das hier gepostet:
Moin! 
Ihr kennt ja alle die neuen "rollstuhlfahrerfreundlichen Verschönerungen" im Bikepark-Blankenese. Bei der neuen kurzen Treppe die die beiden Wege beim Polterberg verbindet gibt es ein paar Treckerspuren die von oben gefahren schon ganz witzig sind und von unten auch gehen, so dass man die blöde neue Treppe umfahren kann. Je mehr sich diese Option etabliert desto wahrscheinlicher bildet sich dadurch ein kleiner Trail, also immer schön fahren. 
Bei der alten Treppe die kurz darauf kommt und zur Straße (Waseberganfahrt Falkentalerweg) runterführt wurden an der Seite ein paar dicke Baumstämme eingegraben, so dass man an der Seite keine Chance mehr hat hochzufahren.
Einen davon konnte ich mal in den Weg rollen und zwei andere habe ich letztens mit meinem Bruder weggeräumt. 
Die zwei verbleibenden Baumstämme haben wir mit vier Armen aber nicht einfach wegbekommen. Wenn Ihr also mal in einer größeren Gruppe dort in der Nähe seit...

Anscheinend ist außer mir und meinem Bruder keine Sau mal den beschriebenen Weg nachgefahren, so dass über den Sommer verwachsen ist.

Machen wir doch mal den Weg frei.
Morgen oder am Sonntag.

20 Leute mit Schaufeln, Spaten, Sägen und evtl. was zum Aufhacken und wir haben mindestens drei neue Trails in 2 Std. fertig.
Evtl. bekomme ich noch ein paar Downhiller bewegt die alte Downhillstrecke beim Polterberg mal wieder aufzufrischen.

Anfangen würde ich bei der oben beschrieben Stelle eine kleine Route zum unteren Weg an den neuen Treppen vorbeizulegen. Das ist schnell gemacht.

Danach könnte man sich einem alten Trail zwischen den beiden Elbhöhenwegen widmen. Der ließe sich bestimmt nett wiederherstellen. 

Der nächste neue Trail drängt sich durch die Arbeiten in Wittenbergen ja geradezu auf: 
Oder ist einer von euch zuvor mal den Heidehang bei der Bank in der kleinen Nische heruntergefahren? Also bei mir war es letzte Woche das erste Mal. Ging schonmal gut!

Also, da morgen (Samstag) evtl. weniger los sein wird: 
10 Uhr mit Gartenausrüstung an der Schelltankstelle?


Gruß

Sven


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (5. Februar 2016)

ich würde ja gerne helfen kommen aber leider muss ich von 10 bis 16 uhr im fahrradladen arbeiten, sonntag könnte ich eventuell vormittags helfen wenn es gewünscht wäre, das richtige transportrad habe ich dafür


----------



## Hanswurschtl (5. Februar 2016)

Bialek: Warten wir mal die Resonanz auf morgen ab. Warst du eigentlich letzte Woche Freitag kurz im Volkspark? 

Alle Anderen:
Ich werde morgen früh hier reinschauen. Sollten wir insgesamt auf 10 Leute kommen (ich habe auch anderweitig gefragt) lohnt es sich morgen zu schaufeln. 
Melden sich zu Wenige oder gar keiner - es ist ja auch sehr spontan - werde ich morgen um 10 Uhr'ne zügige Runde über die Hügel ziehen.
Wer Bock hat sich dann mal kurz ein paar geeignete Stellen anzuschauen oder gar mitfahren will...
Ich gebe aber bis 9 Uhr morgens den Stand durch.
Aktuell sind wir zu zweit... aber der Abend ist ja noch jung...


----------



## Zweirad-Fan-HH (6. Februar 2016)

Nein letztes Wochenende war ich nicht im Volkspark, kommt aber gelegentlich vor da ich dort direkt wohne.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (6. Februar 2016)

9:17 und immer noch zu zweit.
Ich fahre dann meine Runde.
Falls man sich zufällig über den Weg fährt: Ich bin der mit dem weißen Bike, Starrgabel, ohne Helm.

Sollten doch noch ein paar von euch einer Schaufelaktion in Zukunft nicht abgeneigt sein dann meldet euch einfach zu Wort oder PN an mich.
Ich bin auch nicht geil auf's Schaufeln, aber mit genügend Leuten ist man im Zeitrahmen von einer Trainingseinheit durch und hat auch was geschafft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli Pe (19. Februar 2016)

Weiß jemand was vom Hangabrutsch zwischen Wittenbergen und Rissen? Da soll ein ganzer Wanderweg wechhhh gerutschhht sein... wer von uns "bösen bikern" war das nun wieder? 
Gibts Bilder? Wo genau ist das passiert?
Gruss, Olli


----------



## Hanswurschtl (19. Februar 2016)

Am Samstag stand noch alles. Kann mir aber vorstellen dass es den unteren Teil vom Höhenwanderweg erwischt hat. Der war ja eh bereits "angefressen".


----------



## KonstantinJ (21. Januar 2021)

Moin,

seid ihr noch aktiv hier? Komm aus Appen (bei Pinneberg) und bin bisher meistens in den Holmer Sandbergen unterwegs.


----------



## Olli Pe (24. Januar 2021)

Moin! 
Jupp, bin noch ab und zu zwischen Waldenau und Rissen/Blankenese unterwegs. Aus Appen kommt auch regelmäßig ein Rennradkollege für ne kleinere Runde mit. Letzte Woche gab's ne Sonderrunde rund um den Holmer Flugplatz in den Klövensteen. Heute lädt mich das Wetter aber nicht wirklich ein...


----------

